# Wanderer Lost II



## Daranavo (Nov 22, 2005)

This rp takes place several years after what had occurred in The Dunedain Inn, and Sullan's Shop. 

Again, anyone main join, however, we would prefer more experienced players. To join, you *must* send either myself or AraCelebEarwen a PM with a character profile and ideas of how to implement your character *before* you enter the rp. Thank you.

Submit a character profile in the Council of the Wise Section under: Wanderer Lost II, OOC.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Beginning*

The mid-day sun did little to remove the cold from the frigid earth. The trees still had a fair amount of snow upon them as did the ground. In places, tufts of tall, dead grass protruded out from small snow mounds here and there. The nearby river could be heard as it was one of the few things not covered in a white blanket of snow. However, Boraden could only hear the beat of his heart. He did not know how long he had ran though the pain in his chest did give him some idea. 

He had sent Tirnafi around to the south to flush the large deer he had smelled. Food was about to run out and if he could manage this kill he would not have to stop for long. 

Boradon stopped finally and took a moment. He took in a deep breath and his keen nostrils told him that the doe was headed toward him. Quickly, he strung his bow and nocked an arrow. He closed his eyes and tried to slow his gasps for breath. As he did, thoughts of her entered his mind once again. She smiled at him and rubbed his beard as she always did when she wanted his attention. She always did have a way to get whatever she wanted. He cursed himself for how much he truely missed her. Was it the Medallion he was after or was it just her? The question posed itself often to Boradon.

The deer was close now, he could almost hear its hooves crunch in the snow. Tirnafi panted hard and snapped his jaws just behind it. Boradon pulled back the bowstring and aimed. Ever-so-sleightly, he drifted the arrow tip to the right, just ahead of the doe's neck. A little more he thought, it was running fast. A little more still and he let the arrow fly. The arrow pierced its neck right below the jawline. It ran for another 60 feet then collapsed and died. Tirnafi tiredly apprached Boradon with both his tongue and his tail wagging with the excitement. Boradon smiled and said, "I know boy...I'm hungry to. Lets go eat."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 22, 2005)

When was the last time there had been a warm inn? When had there last been a meal she had not had to get for her self? It was cold and she was tired but she knew she had to keep going. Olheri looked out across the snow covered land and pulled the thick cloak a little tighter; her breath showing as she let out a sigh. 

Everything was at least a little wet and it was a while before a small fire had been built up. Chilled fingers stretched and soaked up the heat as the little face of a coin looked back at her. She thought she had known what she was doing when she took the little trinket from his pocket. The little feline's eyes watched her from the silver piece; a small smile curling the corner of her mouth as she rubbed it between thumb and forefinger. 

Time slipped past as she finished of one of the last few pieces of bread and wondered if there was somewhere she might get more soon. Meat was not a problem yet as she had come across a shallow place in the nearby river and found that catching fish was only as hard as scoping them out of the frozen water with her dagger. 

The nights had been hard on the young woman; sleep disturbed by dreams only half remembered upon waking. It was as though something was chasing her. A relentless mind and strong will focused on finding her. Memories of what she had seen a few years back still haunted her to this day. Her people were still being hunted and she was truly one of them. The feeling of something looking for her had been stronger some times then others. Whatever... Whoever was after her, she could not be caught. A chill ran through her, not at all from the weather but at the thought of what could happen if... No. She would _not_ be caught.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 23, 2005)

Tirnafi stood and sniffed the cold night air as a wolfs cry rang out off in the distance under the moonlit stars. The recent lack of snowfall allowed his senses to extend much further now. The woman's scent was as a beacon of white light upon a blackened background to his nose. Not many women traveled across the land and the one's that did were all human, save for her. He turned to look at Boradon as he slept. The cold air plumed like smoke from his mouth as he breathed. 

To most, this cold would be unbearable to allow sleep, however Boradon was a Northman. The Northmen are a hearty people that endured such weather all their lives. It is said that even in the harshest cold, a Northman could live for many days without shelter. The small fire that crackled near him now, warmed him such that he slept deeply and dreamt.

_At her request, Boradon guided Olheri up the mountain. She had seen the cave where 2 of her people stayed for many months in her dreams. Now, she and Boradon were before its mouth. _

_He laboured long near the cave's entrance and she grew impatient. Suddenly the hairs began to stand up on her arms. Something was not right. She looked at Boradon and already he had his Handaxe and knife out and at the ready. Just then a large brown bear lumbered out at Boradon. Boradon fell back and it pounced atop him. Olheri could not bare to watch and closed her eyes. The bear growled and snarled. After a quick few seconds, it groaned then nothing. Slowly she opened her eyes and a blood covered Boradon scrambled out from underneath it. His knife was coated in the bears blood as was his own face. He did not want to kill the bear but had little choice. Silently, he payed homage to his fallen friend and began to cut loose its hide almost immediately. _


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 24, 2005)

Ice cold stars looked down on the last of the dieing fire. Though the soft fur was truly worth the effort it took to carry, even it was not quite enough to keep out the chill. She wondered for a moment if it had been so wise to leave him as she had. 

He had been sleeping deeply, stretched out on the fire warmed floor with that little pup of his, leaving her the bear skin blanket. It had been so simple, his dreams made to last longer as she had slipped a little powder into his drink and used her mind to set his at ease. Silently she had knelt beside the sleeping man, taking the little coin he had shown her and placing a soft kiss on his forehead before bundling up and leaving without a sound.

She sat up with a gasp. As soon as she had fallen into a fitful sleep the dreams had come once again. No face would show its self, only the will, the desire to hunt down what it was after. Olheri shivered and curled back into a tight ball; the soft, musky fur brushing against frost reddened cheeks as it was pulled back into place. She knew she had to try to sleep, she had to keep moving if she was going to find any of her people before it was too late. 

Finally the long night came to an end. No more good wood or kindling was to be found so there was no point in staying there. She breathed into cupped hands, warming the numbed flesh a little before lifting the bag to her shoulder. Stretching some of the stiffness out of her neck, Olheri glanced back in the direction she had come from. "You should not lose everything for what you do not know. I am sorry..." Only the wind caught the sound of the whisper as she continued on; walking in the trees but keeping track of the river that wound through the whitened forest.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 29, 2005)

The morning produced snow that fell slowly down and covered the frigid earth with a soft, new blanket of white. Tough, cold deer meat was probably the only meal Boradon and Tirnafi would have this day. Once Boradon's legs got going he always hated to stop and he rarely would. He was thankful that his boots had been properly cured and weatherproofed. Evenso, his feet were only dry for half the day as he trudged along in the thawing white wilderness. 

Tirnafi was a strong beast of a wolf. Boradon had almost died when he attempted to bind his spirit to his own just after he found him. Dire wolves were large, ferocious beasts. Their howls struck fear into the most seasoned of soldiers for they hunted in packs and could take down even the largest game if hungry enough. Tirnafi was still a pup but already his adolescent coat began to show itself upon his back in greys and browns. On all fours his snout could reach Boradon's chest already and during play his teeth had caused large gashes in Boradon's arms on more then one occaision. Boradon wondered how big he would actually get. He also wondered what the southern lands were like for he had never been so far south as he was now. 

Durgar, the dwarven smithy that found a home in his village had always spoke about the great cities of the south. As a boy, Boradon could sit and listen to his fantastical stories all afternoon. Much to the repute of his father. Who secretly wished that Boradon had died along with his brother to a Blue bear that attacked them while they were out in the wilds. Boradon was only wounded and unable to walk. Now, thanks to the Helgarot, the village Shaman, Boradon was healed and something more. He could jog for hours without a rest and he seemed to enjoyed the cold. As he stopped for a breather, he noticed that Tirnafi had once again picked up her scent and the two turned Southeast. Boradon smiled at Tirnafi. In turn, Tirnafi barked loudly and reveled in his own success. "Ok, come on then." Boradon said and began again with Tirnafi at his side.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 30, 2005)

_It was warm; the sun shining through the trees and heating the early fall air. It had been the last thing she had expected to find a young man laying under a clump of trees. He looked to be sleeping and she was about to continuo on her way when she realized that he was only just alive..._

_“How should I know!? Are you not the one that can ‘see’ things?” His eyes locked on hers; his strong hands holding her shoulders when she started to turn away. “Yes. I can ‘see’ things. Her voice was tired and almost cold. “You do not know what it is I have seen...”_

_Strong arms held her tightly as she shivered from another vision. His touch warming her and his kiss pulling her back from the shadows she had been lost in..._

The cold was working its way through her as bits of memories came and went. Had it really only been a few months?... One boot landed on a patch of ice just then, only her quick reactions kept her from crashing completely to the rocks she had been stepping around. Cursing silently, she could feel a bruise starting to form where her knee had hit one of the stones. As she stood back up and shifted the weight of the pack, Olheri tried to put her full attention on where she was walking instead of on things left behind.


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 1, 2005)

The quiet afternoon was interrupted when Tirnafi stopped and smelled an unfamilar scent in the air. A musky, oily scent. Boradon sniffed the air himself and knelt down beside the pup. With a gloved hand he rubbed his chest and said. "What is it boy, do you...?" Right then, something strange happened. As Boradon touched Tirnafi, tendrils of color formed images in his mind. His senses came alive in a rush of red and green hues. He was now smelling the air as Tirniafi did. These colors took shape in his head and Boradon did not like what he saw. 

Quickly, he took a look around him. The two had just jumped down upon an icy ledge outcropping and the only place to go was toward the orcs that were marching up toward them or over the edge. Boradon suddenly became afraid and realized that there were far too many orcs. They would have to jump for it. He knew Tirnafi would not understand what they had to do and so, Boradon motioned to the wolf to come close to the edge. He took a look over the edge and saw nothing but white. He hoped that it was deep enough to pad their fall. With all of his strength he suddenly pushed Tirnafi over the edge and fell himself along with him. Silently they fell 40 feet and landed in a thick hill of snow. 

Completely submerged in white, Boradon scrambled to get to the top. Snow brushed into every part of Boradon's clothing that it could to the fall and struggle. Luckily, the snow had been deep enough to let them avoid the hard rock below. Not seeing Tirnafi, Boradon fought back the urge to whistle. Instead he clicked his tongue upon the roof of his mouth and made the sound of a squirrel. Tirnafi continued to struggle below him and Boradon saw it. 

He hopped back down into the snow and almost landed on the wolf as it struggled. He shifted himself to get behind the wolf and began to push Tirnafi from the rear. The wolf kicked at the snow and Boradon pushed and with great effort, Tirnafi was atop the white mound. Boradon huffed and panted as he too came to rest on top, rolled over to his back and gasped for air. His rest was short lived however for he knew that the orcs would see their tracks very soon. With tired limbs, Boradon rolled and stood. He was cold and wet from the snow that melted into every inch of his body and clothing. With Tirnafi, he ran down the hill and out of sight of the orcs. He now had a long, cold, hard run ahead of him to be safely clear of them.


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 2, 2005)

Princess Daelin sifted through the many dusty books that were stored down in the castle cellars. She had been down there so long that she no longer knew what time was daytime and what was nighttime. The days drifted into weeks, and the weeks into months that she would be a prisoner. She could never see the rise and set of the sun. Though she detested what her brother did to her, she did not hate him. He was more or less a good man that would never of become King if she assumed the throne. Nor did she hate him for his betrayal. He simply is who he is, and he will always be the spoiled boy who grew into a spoiled man. So day after day, night after night, she reads, and sews, and hopes beyond hope that someone will find her in this prison made her home. 

Little did she know that her childhood friend did return to the very city in which she grew up to know Daelin. The two were nearly inseperable as children, and they would often sit under the poplars and talk about which boys they fancied. Neither had ever dreamed of growing up to become a Queen. However, Karanda never did trust Daelin’s brother. She liked even less his Chief Advisor Fargon. He had been a soldier before the King had died and the Prince held him in high regard. When Karanda heard of her blood sister’s death she wasted no time and set out for Gorshven. 

Emery Castle sat upon a large hill that overlooked the village of Gorshven. Farmers, bakers, and merchants of all flavors called Gorshven home. Due to its centralized location, it was ripe with the trade of goods and services for travelers willing to pay high prices. As a result, the village flourished into a small, respectable town. 

Olheri was three days out of Gorshven, though she did not know the area well. She was guided by her visions. She had dreamt of a woman in unending darkness. A woman who knew one of her kind for what they really were. A woman who had befriended a man of status among Olheri’s people. She only knew her by her first name…Daelin.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 5, 2005)

Weary eyes watched the as at last a few sparks took hold of the kindling and grew into a fine little fire.

The days were short; darkness coming over the land quickly, hardly giving the sunlight any time to warm the icy air. Olheri was glad she had been able to get this far in one day. 

She had found herself running as again the feeling of something drawing near had caused the hair on the back of her neck to prick. If she had been able to risk leaving her pack behind, there was a faster way to travel, but it would not be worth what it could take...

Finishing off a little more of the fish she had packed away, Olheri watched the crackling flames send shadows to dance on the walls of the tight little cave. 

It had only just been visible when she walked past; a dip in the snow bank giving her pause. A curious kick at the drift caused the cover to fall back and revile the top of a small opening. 

She had carefully hidden the entrance again, nearly closing herself in, only leaving a few small points so as to not block off the air. As there was only just enough room for someone to sit up or lay on the floor; Olheri had built the fire in the short, narrow tunnel that was the entryway, and slowly it warmed the room. 

Her eyes drifted shut as sleep caught up to her. Wrapped in the fur, she gazed around one last time before dreams crept over her...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 6, 2005)

Finally she could see it. Coming over another hill, she looked across the last few miles to the village. The houses and shops clustered together, a close but not crowded looking place. Just right for blending in if and when she would have to. 

Olheri walked past the first of the outer buildings; glancing at towards it and wondering where to start. Knowing only a name and not at all knowing much about this place but what she could guess by observation. She shifted the weight of the pack and pulled the fur a little tighter around her shoulders as she continued on towards the center of town. '_Maybe I can at least find a hot meal somewhere..._' Reaching into her cloak, she caught hold of the little coin pouch. '_Not much. hmmm... Not that it can not be fixed._'


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 7, 2005)

Gorshven was not a large city by no means, however, it did have it where it mattered. The shops were neatly arranged and the streets layed out in simple square blocks. Down this particular block she passed signs that read: Harol's bakery, Burgen Smithy, Jurrin's Carpentry, and The Veese Market. The buildings were expertly masoned by the looks of their fronts and the smells that eminated from some of them made Olheri's mouth water. 

Many of the roads were trodded and muddy due to the early thaw. As Olheri moved about the village, she finally came to a cobblestone road. It cut straight through the center of town and curved uphill toward some of the finest houses she had ever seen. She almost bumped into an old man when she gaped at the large castle that lay in the distance upon the hill. He smiled at her and said, "Excuse me mylady." She looked at him and asked, "Sir, would you happen to know of an...inexpensive Inn here abouts?" The old man looked her over briefly and gave a chuckled response as he moved past her. "Not in Gorshven mylady, good day." As she crossed the street, several people walked along a fairly level sidewalk and went about their daily business. As she turned the corner, she heard an uproarious laugh come from a pub just near her, She looked up and saw its sign post. It read:_ The Copper Spoon._


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 10, 2005)

The door opened to a wave of laughter. Most everyone near the entry had their attention pointed at a young man as he tried to pick himself back up off the floor. Olheri shook her head at the drunkard and glanced around taking careful note of the guests and room alike. Even the more commonly dressed men looked to be fairly well-to-do; soft, white tunics on some and rich, dark colors on others. The air had a strong mix of scents; among them smoke and drinks but also a stomach twisting waft of hot bread and meat.

Keeping the thick fur over her shoulder, she pulled a few coins out with a disappointed sigh; ordered what she could afford- a small loaf of bread with a sad little bit of what she hoped was beef- and found a seat at the bar. 

Talk and gossip traded hands. Going from one sober man only to be misheard or exaggerated by those that had had more then enough for the evening. Talking offhandedly, Olheri asked a few of those right around her where she might find a room and if they knew much of anything about a woman by the name of Daelin. Most just shook their heads or seemed not to have heard her at all. Only one glanced her over before letting a sly smile creep across his face and asking a question of his own to which she turned away, informing him over her shoulder that she had other plans.

'_Other plans indeed. ha. All I want is a good nights sleep and something of a clue to where... who..._' -A sigh interrupted her thoughts- '_One can not get a room without paying something for it, and any clue may do no good if worked over by a tired mind..._' Thoughtful eyes wander across some of the faces, looking for one that would fit. It was the same man she had seen when she first entered who drew her atention. Now leaning over his table, she knew the others had had their fun and left. Walking with a very slight limp, Olheri approached him slowly, as though she was much less awake and sober then was true. Even a good target deserved caution and she didn't want to draw too much of any attention as she obtained at least a few more coins.


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 21, 2005)

As she waited for the right moment to aproach the man, another man, one that she had not seen when she entered, pressed between her and someone else that sat on the bar stools. Olheri had been half facing the bar and her mark and now all she saw was a shoulder of a rude man. She saw him as he motioned to the barkeep and set 4 silver coins upon the bar. "Get the lady whatever she wishes and this should cover her room and board for 2 days." The barkeep scoffed and Olheri heard the sliding of coins across the bar, and the "clink, clink* of them being tossed into a pocket. 

What Olheri did not know was that this man had watched her closely as she entered and listened to her inquiries to the patrons. Now, for her, he was really the only friendly face she had seen since she had arrived. Where did he come from? Was he in here all along? What does he want? All of these questions assaulted her mind as he turned and faced her finally. He tilted his head in a gesture toward an empty table and pushed himself away from the bar with a strong arm. As he moved toward the table, she observed him with narrowed eyes and a wary suspicion. He was tall, somewhat attractive and extremely well muscled by what she could tell. He had mid length brown hair tied with leather that held it back, but not in a braid. His eyes were green and his face cleanly shaven, and there was a pleasing odor that tickled her nose. He wore a long, grey coat that did much to hide his features well but not to her keen eyes. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the distance, Boraden saw smoke plumes that bellowed into the sky from several miles away. He smiled lightly as he knew it as a sign for civilization. He looked down at his hands as he held them flat, palms up. "Filthy", he thought to himself. He eyed a small stream that ran not far from where he was toward the direction of the town. He took one last look around him and then began his descent down into the valley.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 21, 2005)

Glancing from the barman to the stranger, she slowly got up and walked over. Not about to turn down a meal, Olheri was cautious but decided as she looked over the man, wondering who he was. There was something about him... something that made her think he was not just another man, not just human. She interrupted her own thoughts as one hand rested lightly on the back of a chair. "I should perhaps thank you, sir. But surly no one can be so simply giving." There was an cool, questioning edge to her tone as she tilted her head slightly to the right, watching him curiously.


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 21, 2005)

He slowed and waited for her as she approached the table and rested her hand on the chair, he said. "If you will excuse me miss." He reached over and grasped the back of the chair she stood behind. His face passed very close to hers in the process. His perfume rolled around in her nostrils once more and she withdrew her hand to steady herself as her head swam. He slid the chair back for her to sit and gestured for her to do so. She felt awkward and stifled a giggle that came to her throat just then but she managed to follow through with it and sit. He moved around and sat across from her. As she slid her chair closer to teh table he gave her his name. "My name is Giddeon, and as you may have guessed, I am not from here...originally. I can see that, that much, we have in common yes?" He smiled and let his green eyes wander across her female form.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 21, 2005)

Her eyes blinked as she tried to shake off the strong scent, unable to stop the light blush that touched the tops of her cheeks. "No... No, this is my first time to this place." Gathering her thoughts back, she alowed him a polite but still cool smile. "I only just arived...as might be plain to tell." Trying to brush a strand of dark hair out of her face, Olheri looked around trying to give herself a little more time to think. "Gallande is it? It is a pleasure to meet you sir, but..." A flash of a grin came and went, leaving a curl at the corner of her mouth. "I would still like to know why anyone would give up a good few silvers for a stranger."


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 21, 2005)

He gave a sidelong glance to some ofthe patrons nearby them and replied. "Why would I indeed." He smiled and continued. "I realize you have just arrived, however, perhaps I could give you the guided tour of our fine village?" His eyes shifted toward the door then back to her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 21, 2005)

"Maybe you could. Though, having only just arrived, I would like to give my feet a moments rest and have something a bit more filling then a cold scrap of bread." She paused to glance to the bar and look back at Gallande before saying any more. "A bit of meat and something to drink would do me more good then another walk just now, thank you. Maybe later." Blue eyes worked over his face, only just hinting at the tiredness they hid as they seemed to glow softly. Had he not yet bother to ask her name? Perhaps it was just his way but it interested her. Granted, she had yet to just give anyone her real name but she had always enjoyed the little game it had come to be. She blinked quickly and looked away as she realized that it had stayed silent as she looked into his eyes. "No, I am afraid a walk would do me little good just now."


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 21, 2005)

As she wondered about Giddeon's intentions, she scanned her mind for anything that may help her in such a strange situation. As she did, Giddeon waved over a bar matron and asked for stew, bread and wine. Moments slipped by and she felt something that she had never felt before. It came to her slowly as if there was a door that she had not remember to lock. A tickle in the corner of her mind. She felt...a presence there, elusive but not dark or manevolent as one might expect. As she tried to search this presence down inside her mind, she felt it quickly slip away. It all became clear to her. He had read her mind somehow. How long he was there she did not know. All she really did know were that his intentions were good ones though what they were were still a mystery and that he wanted to speak to her in private. Giddeon smiled at her though she detected a very slight hint of blush on his right cheek. "The food shall be here soon mylady. Oh, and I never did get your name Miss...?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 21, 2005)

What had he found out? Eyebrows knitted at the realization of what had happened. The thought of this man finding his way into her mind was a little unnerving and she wondered if there was yet a chance of keeping a few things to herself. "Some call me Shadow; though..." Olheri tipped her head to the side again to study his face; wondering more now not only who this was but what... Where could he be from? There were other races that had such abilities, but not of the race of man; at least very few if there were any. No, elves could work the same tricks. But... She risked a glance but couldn't see the shape of his ears for how his hair was pulled back. Not that it would help, she reminded herself, her own fetchers slightly telling when not hidden.


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 21, 2005)

Just as the food arrived, piping hot and smelling completely divine, 2 men that appeared to be guards stepped into the Inn though she did not notice them. One remained at the door while the other moved up to the barkeep and spoke to him in hushed tones. The barkeep pointed in their direction. She barely noticed a hint of worry upon his face as she broke a piece of bread off and prepared to drown it in the scrumptious looking stew. In a whispered voice gallande said, "do not speak of her in the slightest and all will be well." She paused holding the piece of bread just over the stew and pursed her lips as her eyes fluttered up to meet his questioningly. 

"You know the law Giddeon...all newcomers must go to see the Chief." A raspy voice boomed out behind them. Giddeon rolled his eyes and sat back lazily. "Why Verrin, do I detect an improvement in your manners?" He told him. The guard moved up and stopped just behind Olheri. She flinched when he pounded his spear onto the floor. He gave gallande a stern look as he spoke. "Mylady, you will accompany me to meet Chief Fargon...It is the law here in Gorshven." Giddeon tilted and shook his head in disgust.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 21, 2005)

Unable to see the guard as he stood behind her, Olheri's gaze instead settled on Gallande. "I was not aware of any such law, and it would be a shame to wast such a fine meal. Perhaps..." She paused "Perhaps we might at least be accompanied by master Gallande here? After all, we have only just found a place to sit and I think I would be glad of a little well mannered company." Hoping what she had said had not been too bold, she couldn't help but let her eyes sparkle as she watched the look that crossed the man's face. 

Standing none too quickly, Olheri stepped lightly away from the table.


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 21, 2005)

As she gazed down at iddeon for assistance, he shook his head in a dissapproving manner is if she had made a big mistake and worry soon fell upon her. The guard behind her grabbed her clothing from behind and turned her toward the door. "Do not mock me woman, it was not a request." The guard said angrily. She was barely able to collect her things as she was practially pushed out the door. Laughs form the patrons punctuated her exit. One guard remained at her front and the other behind her. "No tricks woman, The Chief does not like the troublesome sort, now git movin." He said in a forceful tone.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 21, 2005)

She had not wanted to cause any trouble but now she began to wonder if that was just what she would get. Biting her lower lip, she tried once to look back but only saw the broad shoulders of the guard before he pushed her roughly back into line. Clutching her things tightly, Olheri tried to think what could be ahead; cursing herself for acting as she had and hoping that their might yet be a way out. "Where are you taking me?" Olheri's voice sounded confused as she carefully let herself act; though it was not at all hard just now. "Why must..." A strong shove nearly made her run into the back of the other guard, a warning growl enough to silence the woman.


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 22, 2005)

The guards took her around the corner and northward along the stone street toward the castle. The sun was still out but the wind blew into her in whafts of biting, cold air. She felt that if she really wanted to, she could run and lose the guards with ease. The chain that they wore could not be very light and they had helms, shields, and spears. However she doubted that doing such a thing would make her investigation any easier. She passed by the nicer residential quarter of the village. Houses painted in actual colors with slate tiles that covered them. Indeed had she had other designs for being here, she might of considered a little skullduggery to fatten her otherwise near empty purse. She looked up ahead and the castle loomed from its perch atop the large hill. It was long and had several tiers to it. The stone work alone had to of taken decades she thought to herself and it has had several upgrades through the years. However the guards turned left just before the gate house and bridge that spanned over a large moat that lay at the front of the hill. A large, stone building stood in the center of a small courtyard just ahead of her. Horses whinnied and snorted in a coral just behind it. Several men lunged at each other in mock combat just to the right on a grassy area just off the courtyard. The guards led her to a large, wooden door and another guard opened it as they approached. 

Inside to the right sat a large, wooden desk. An older man wrote with ink and a quill on a piece of paper. The guard stopped her just in front of it. The guard behind her shut the door. Large stone pillars framed the large chamber and it was well decorated in tapestries, paintings, furs and lit wall sconces. Several minutes passed as the man continued to write on the paper.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 22, 2005)

Shivering at the change from cold wind to the warmer room, Olheri kept her chin lowered slightly as her gaze wandered briefly over some of the items. A hunting scene danced across one of the tapestries; great horses pranced about as armored men claimed victory over their prey. The writhing form of a monstrous feline lay bound and at spear-point while howling dogs snapped their jaws at it; pure cat or not, her gaze was only taken away when a low cough brought her attention back to where she was. She held the pack and fur tightly, her pose calm but slightly tense as she did not know what to expect from this man. 

She waited for a while longer before lightly breaking the silence. "Sir?" She paused for a moment. "Please excuse me, sir, but are you the man I am to see?" Olheri stood in silence once more, waiting for a responce and hoping that she had not been wrong to speak.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 3, 2006)

The man dipped the quill once more into an ink jar that sat very near to the piece of paper of which he wrote upon. Small, beads of sweat pounced their way down the side of her brow as she waited for what was to come. The man paused a moment and took note of what he had written. He tilted his head and set the quill into the ink jar. He tilted back and opened a large desk drawer toward his midsection. He lifted a large, round, metal stamp from the drawer with his left and with his right, he held up the paper toward Olheri. He had a stern, wary look when he spoke to her. “Miss, I do not know from where you came, and frankly I do not care. It’s quite unusual for a woman to travel about alone and in this country, very unusual indeed. I care not what business you have here in Gorshven but know that I do much to keep the peace here and even more to keep the _wrong_ folk out of our fine village.” He shook the paper at her harshly. “People here do not take to strangers much, mind whom you consort with while you’re here. On my word alone, I could write your name upon this paper and set my stamp upon it and have you hung…best you remember that during your stay.” He motioned to his men. “Now, lets see what you have.” She felt the guard behind her take hold of her arm and lift her pack from her grasp. Another from in front of her moved up and placed his hands on her arms and gripped them tightly. He sneered down at her lustfully as his hands probed for weapons and hidden objects. Her things were dumped upon the desk with little care and the man stood and begin to sift through them carefully as she was held and searched _thoroughly _by strong hands_. _The man spoke to her during the search. “Let us start with your name shall we?”


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 3, 2006)

"I take it you are Fargon then? My name is Olorwen." She stated, nothing of her showing that it could be anything but true. Wishing to be done with these men, she stood still and silent, her eyes focused ahead of her towards the man at the desk. She watched as the contents of her pack were dug through; an extra set of clothing, a few scraps of cloth, packs of herbs and everything else were scattered and looked through. Only once did she flinch as rough hands wandered where they were not welcome, no more then a twitch of her lip as she held back a sharp retort. "If it helps any, there is a blade in the right boot. Not that I would want to cheat you of anything." Her eyes took on a sharp edge for a moment as the guard growled at being directed to something he had nearly missed. '_How much longer? Oh to be done and get back... Fool. What were you thinking? Too late now though. If I could only..._' She stopped the thought of striking or snapping at the guard, she had had enough and did not want to make things any harder.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 3, 2006)

Fargon responded to her query angrily. "I'll be askin the questions here woman!" The guard paused his search of her when he found a coin in one of her pockets. He looked at it closely, and gave it to Fargon. Fargon took it into his hand and held it within a curved finger to look at it closely. "Woman, where did you get this and...why are you here?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 4, 2006)

Her arms were beginning to ache where the guard held her tighter then was needed; hunger not being of any help as she tried to focus. “I am here because I grew tired of living in the cold. I had hoped to find a place to stay before the winter grew too harsh, but... as you have seen, it set in early this season." Tired but even, Olhei's voice paused only a moment between answers. "The coin is a trinket; something of a memory I suppose.” A light, sad blush colored the tops of her cheeks only briefly, fading as she refocused away from the thought.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 4, 2006)

Fargon dumped the contents of her coin purse onto the desk and rubbed his chin. "You have very little in the way of coin, Gorshven is a very expensive place to shelter from the cold as you say. To stay here for longer then a day or two you will need more coin, how will you accomplish this?" He said as he placed the coins back into the pouch and cinched it tightly. He came around the desk and gestured to the soldiers once again and they repacked her belongings into her bag and released her. He waved them off and the two soldiers went further into the room and moved out of sight. Though she knew they did not go very far. He tossed the pouch back to her and she caught it deftly. "Well?" He said impatiently.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 4, 2006)

"I am sure there must be some inn or other place that a little music and help would not be unwelcome." One hand tightened protectively around the little pouch. "I do not like finding trouble and know how to work for what I need."


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 4, 2006)

The man paused a moment when a soldier opened the door and waited to be called over. Fargon gestured him over and the soldier whispered into his ear. "Mylord, old man Leeland is starting a ruckus again...he is in the street." Fargon shook his head at the news and replied. "See the woman out." The soldier nodded and moved aside for Fargon to pass by him. Fargon quickly exited the room as if Olheri was not even there. The soldier looked over at Olheri and nodded politely. "Miss, if you would follow me please." He opened the door for her and stepped aside. She moved out of the room and the door was shut behind her. She found herself in the courtyard once again.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 5, 2006)

Having watched that everything had been placed back as it should be, it had only taken a quick moment to pick her things up. Greatly relieved at finding that it had been left, the coin now rested in her pocket once more. She nodded a short thanks to the man holding the door as she walked out. It was good to be back outside without the guide of another guard. Olheri swung the cloak over her shoulders as the cold wind again brushed past. Shifting the pack into place, a quiet sigh slipped through drying lips. ‘_Now to remember the way back. With any luck they may at least have left me a room._’ At best guess, she knew she could not have been gone more then an hour, but getting back could take some time as there was no one pushing her on. The thought of passing through such a wealthy part of town was nothing to her now. She would try to keep a little lower as she did not want to see those men again any time soon.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 5, 2006)

Boradon stopped just outside of the Copper Spoon. Already, many of the people that walked by gave stares and glances at him with his rather large animal. However, he ignored them and asked TIrnafi to stay outside. Reluctantly, Tirnafi complied and layed down a few feet away from the front door. Boradon sighed and entered the dim, smoky Inn. He stopped near the door as he was almost hit with a stray glass that was thrown by a drunk man that sat at the bar. Him and another man were arguing about something and making a spectacle of themselves. Boradon looked around the room and saw that perhaps the Bartender may know something about getting a room to stay. Boldly, he walked up to the bar and set his bag upon it. 

The men were very loud and Boradon tried several times to get the barkeeps attention to no avail. He knew he would have to speka up to get any service here. "Barkeep Yo!" He barked. His yell started one of the drunken men that sat near and he spilled his ale all over himself. All talk stopped in the bar and eyes shifted nervously over to Boradon. "Well, what ave we ere.? A strappin young lad eh?" Boradon continued to look toward the barkeep and nodded. "An all gussied up I figger." He chuckled and elbowed the man next to him that responded in kind. "Yah, this lad be sportin o fine leathers dere." The second man said with a sneer on his face. "Ye must ave a drink wit us yah?" Boradon said softly. "No..No thank you...barkeep, do you have any rooms available?" The barkeep set down a glass that he had been cleaning and skittishly set a small book in front of him and looked at it. "You see dat Grell? He is ta good fer us to ave a drink wit." The first man said, now becoming angry. "Yah, me thinkin da same thin Sarge." The second man added and moved up to Boradon. "Ye ain't from arund ere are ye laddy?" The man said. Boradon shook his head no and as he turned to face him, the man struck him in the jaw and sent Boradon backward onto the floor. "No one says no to da Sarge boy, ave at ye now." As Boradon stood up, the Sarge spit into his hands, rubbed them and squared off to him. The other man held up his hands also aside the Sarge and awaited Boadon to ready himself. Boradon gathered his footing and felt his jaw as he stood up. He could taste the salty flavor of blood and his mouth felt like it was on fire. Several of the patrons began to urge on the Sarge and Grell. "Sarge, looks like we ave a bit o entertainment today eh?" Grell said. Boradon paced back and forth with his hands up and the Sarge came in with a low left hook. Boradon missed the block and took it in the gut. He doubled over and the Sarge shoved him backward toward the door. Boradon gasped for air as the wind was knocked out of him. He lashed out with his foot and caught Grell in the knee. Grell staggered back and yelped. Boradon got to his feet and positioned himself just in front of the door. The Sarge growled angrily and rushed at him. Boradon dodged to the left and set out his foot. The Sarge went tripping out the door and rolled onto his back. "Yur gunna pay for dat boy!" Grell yelled and rushed him. Boradon grabbed him and fell backward and launched Grell into the air and out the door behind him. He landed on Sarge and Sarge groaned at the sudden addition of Grell's weight upon him. Boradon stood up in the door way and took one step outside. Tirnafi moved up quickly and bared his large incisors to Grell. Grell looked up quickly and gulped. Boradon spit out some blood onto the ground and said. "Now, lets talk about entertainment."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 6, 2006)

Everything had gone well as she worked back along the roads. Finding the way had been simple enough and there was only a little further left to go before she could rest. 

Coming around the corner of a small shop, the inn just ahead, a sudden gust of wind pushed her forward. Dark strands of undone hair whipped across a blank face. ‘_No. Not now!_’ Mind reeling, one hand reached out to press against the closest wall for support. Olheri had only caught a glimpse of the large wolf as it rose to it’s feet and the solid form of the young man as he stood in the Inn’s door. Time spun to a halt as another vision tried to make it’s self seen. Dark eyes took on a blank stare before closing tightly. Knees started to give way, a cold hand clung to the wall as she tried to pull away. ‘_Please. Please, no..._’


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 6, 2006)

Her vision clouded and her hearing went numb. She was seated within a dimly lit room. A woman wearing a painted mask and a dark cloak addressed her. She could not hear what it was that she was saying and she could not see her lips to read them either. She knew it to be a woman by her form under the cloak. Confusion and frustration came over her when she stood, leaned over a small table and shook the womans hand. The woman nodded to her and gestured toward the doorway of the small room. Olheri moved through the doorway and her vision came back to her in a blinding shimmer. At the same time, her hearing pounded back to her ears. 

As it did several guards passed her in a jog, their chain and weapons clanged as they passed by and surrounded Boradon. Boradon moved to cover his wolf that had become quite aggitated. Boradon gave them no fight and she heard him say as he held up his arm to stave off a sword that was very close to his neck. "The wolf is fine, he is well trained." She gasped and turned away from the scene. 

Giddeon moved from inside the Inn and began to explain the situation. "These 2 men, and we all know Sarge right? Well, they had drank alot and started the ruckus. The fellow was simply attempting to get a room at the Inn when Grell struck him. He was only defending himself." Grell tried to argue but his words were very slurred and the Sarge had passed out while he layed there. The guards escorted Boradon and Tirnafi up the road and passed by Olheri. She saw that Boradon did not see her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 7, 2006)

Shivering and silent, her back pressed against and slid down the wall tell she was only a small heap at the side of the building. Knees pulled to her chest, long hair spilled over and around her shoulders as her head sunk wearily to rest on curled arms. Hunger twisted at her stomach but she hardly noticed for her throbbing mind. 

The small, shadowed figure shook with a long, deep breath. The winter air sending a chill to sting lungs and slow thought. Eyes closed and ears still ringing, Olheri knew that trying to get to her feet just now would only bring her back to the ground. 

It seemed that only moments had passed since the guards were out of sight before the street was again haunted by what little life it had shown before. A few warmly dressed figures kept up a good pace as they hurried from one shop to the next. Cold wind brought the scent of rain to wash through every street and ally. Promising another hard night for those that did not have shelter.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 9, 2006)

Just then, Giddeon approached her. He had a slight smile upon his face. He had seen her out of the corner of his eye as he handled the guards on Boradon's behalf. He squated down to her and spoke to her at eye level. "I am happy to see you again...miss. Please, take this key, it is for a room at the Inn and I have taken the liberty for a hot meal to be sent there for you. You look cold and weary and I do not like discussing business to people who may not have their wits about them. Do not consider this charity for I honestly do need your help. I will return tomarrow at noon. I will knock thrice upon the door to your room. If you are not there, I will consider it a deal breaker and that you have gone your own way." His voice warmed her some and she could smell his intoxicating scent once again. She could tell that he was well educated and as she took the key from his hand, she heard something inside her head. "Everything will be ok, Boradon will be fine." He squeezed her arm lightly, smiled, and gave he a re-assuring nod. He grasped her hand and raised up which brought her to her feet. He took one last look around, released her hand and moved down the road.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 9, 2006)

She had felt his presence as he came closer. Bringing her head up, she meet him with a blank gaze that crept away as he spoke. Thinking grew slowly clearer as the strange scent touched her face; a deep breath of it working to further calm her mind. For a brief moment her eyes grew wide as again he touched her thoughts. A confused but appreciative blush accompanying the small, half hearted smile. When, in one effortless movement he pulled her to her feet, she began to take a steep to catch herself but stopped at finding it unneeded. His strong grip sending a current of warmth through cold fingers before he let go.

Olheri watched him walk a ways down the street before looking at the key in her hand. A small number was etched in the metal in two places, making sure it could be found and not become worn out too quickly. Gathering herself back together, she was soon again at the Inn. Silent steps took her down a dimly light hallway. Seeing that the rooms were marked with small signs, it was easy to find the one that matched the key.

Rain was beginning to spatter on the window as the door swung open. A tray of hot stew and bread could be seen set on a table along with a bottle of wine. A small fire crackled in the little hearth; filling the small room with with a warm glow. Closing the door tightly, the pack and fur were let fall at the foot of the bed. Taking the tray from its place, Olheri sat on the carpet and leaned against the side of an old chair by the fireside. The first wonderful bite of food flooded her senses. Hot juices, meat and thick, soft bread vanished; washed down by a filled and refilled glass of cool wine. 

After finishing what she could, the dishes were pushed away as a yawn brought her eyes shut. Too tired to want to stand, she reached out to pull the thick fur over. Using some for a pillow, she tugged the rest up as a cover only moments before sleep overtook her. The soft sounds of rain and the warmth of the fire worked together with the meal and wine. A long, quiet sigh was breathed out as one hand fell limply beside the relaxed face of the sleeper.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 10, 2006)

Boradon finally stood before Fargon. He was very tired and hungry for he had been made to wait for several hours. This time however, Fargon was not at his desk when Boradon was brought into Fargon's office. Ofcourse Tirnafi was made to wait outside. "This one'll be gettin it when da Chief shows up." A guard mused. "He'll surely ave at em...maybe evin give'em da boot." Another said. "I ain't see em give da boot fer a while now." The first guard said as he chuckled. "Ere ee come....quiet now." The second guard added. Boradon thought quickly and could only come up with one idea that he though might work as he took a moment and looked about the lavish room. 

Fargon entered the office and had an angry look on his face. "Whats this now...the trouble maker eh?" The two guards that stood on either side of Boradon shook their heads and sneered in enjoyment of the moment. "Good sir, Fargon is it?" Boradon said. Fargon was about to scold him for speaking and held up his hand, however, Boradon continued. "I am the son of Gorthral, a leader among my clan, far to the North. I have come to ask permission to hunt the Blue bear upon your lands." Boradon said broadly. He dropped his pack upon the ground and untied the flap. He sat down next to his pack and crossed his legs and waited. The guards were shocked at his insolence and the second moved up and grabbed Boradon by the back of his collar roughly. "That will be all." Fargon commanded. The guards looked at each other in awe. "That-will-be-all." Fargon said once more, in a forceful tone. The guards hurried from the room and shut the door behind them. Fargon groaned and sat down upon the floor opposite Boradon. Slowly, he crossed his old legs. Fargon was also a hunter and he had not met another for quite some time. If Fargon had a weakness, this was it, and Boradon had hit the nail right on the head. Boradon nodded and brought out a small, burlap sack. He uncinched and stuck his arm into it. He pulled out several animal furs. Fox, beaver, and a silvery fur that was from the rare and extremely intelligent Silver Fox, a native animal to these parts. He layed them flat onto the floor and smoothed them out with his hands. All were in exquisite condition and the silver Foxskin shined when the flickering light of the lit wall sconces hit it just right. Fargon was very impressed. "Trapped?" Fargon asked. "Bow." Boradon said as he looked straight ahead, as was the custom. Fargon shook his head in amazement and looked at the skins again. Boradon had managed to shoot the animal on the belly, which allowed for the prized skin of the creatures back to be preserved perfectly and whole. "How long will your hunt take?" Fargon said. "Less then a month." Boradon said. "The blue bear, that be a crafty and wicked beast boy." Fargon added. "It is the namesake of my clan mylord, and I am the only member of my clan to survive an attack by one." Boradon told him. Fargon remarked to that. "Well boy." Fargon started. "Boradon mylord." He replied coldly. "Boradon, I am but the commander of the guard here, these are my Prince's lands. However, he respects my judgement. I can see no reason that I should interfere with you on yoru hunt." He said plainly. 

The evening continued with talk of hunting stories, the comparing of scars, smoking, and much eating and drinking. Fargon even showed Boradon the stables and freed up a stall for Tirnafi. Boradon had calmed the horses as the large wolf, made them very nervous and skittish. Fargon amazed again at the way that Boradon handled the horses and commanded Tirnafi. Boradon requested to be allowed to stay with him and sleep in the stables but Fargon would not hear of it. He introduced Boradon to the Prince and set him up in one of the state rooms set aside for nobles and other notable guests to the Prince. Though Boradon lacked much as far as proper ettiquette, the Prince considered Boradon a pleasent diversion for the remainder of the evening. The Prince ultimately selected the beaver pelt as he liked how it felt under his feet. Fargon ofcourse selected the silver fox skin and he knew right where he would put it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 10, 2006)

_He smiled down at her, his fingers twisting a stray strand of her hair. Half closed eyes glowed a deep green as she touched her fingers gently to his face. Tracing out the strong shape, he moved lightly to catch them with a kiss._ 

How long she had slept, there was no way to tell. Dark clouds hid the late rising sun. Only a lightening of the shadows showed that it was not still night. The fire had died back, leaving glowing ashes to be stirred back to life. Olheri had awakened slowly, blinking as she tried to remember where she was and what had happened. With a tired smile, she spotted something that had hidden in a darker corner beside the hearth. A small pitcher and wash basin had been tucked just out of the way; a clean towel folded and set beside it. Stretching as she sat up, she pulled off the leather boots, dug a change of clothes from the pack and began to wash away the long journey. 

A muffled sound from the hall made her jump once, her thick brush pausing as it untangled carfuly cleaned hair. Not knowing when to expect Giddeon to come, Olheri hoped she still had at least a little time. A fresh shirt was pulled on over a simple, sleevless top. Slipping into a pair of only slightly less raged trousers, she tied a long green sash snugly around her waist. Maybe there was enough time to find some breakfast. But leaving the room could mean missing the arranged time... Walking to the little window, Olheri peaked out through the thick curtains, trying to guess what time it was. Finally, with a decided sigh, she gathered everything back into her bag and curled up in one of the two chairs by the fire to wait.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 12, 2006)

Giddeon knocked three times and waited patiently for her to answer.

Olheri had been watching the dancing fire. Jumping at the sound of the knocking, she got up quickly and made sure she was ready before opening the door. Giddeon bowed to her as the door swung open, that same scent filled her nostrils and made her face feel hot. 

"Thank you for seeing me." He said as he waited for her to invite him in and when she did, he moved into the room. He took a brief moment and looked around. She caught a glimpse of his clothing under the long gray coat and she wondered if he always wore the same thing for he had on exactly what she had seen him in the day before. "I hope the accommodations, suited you?" He asked her with a smile.

"Yes... Yes, it was fine." Trying not to let herself blush, Olheri stepped away slightly and closed the door behind him. Turning back, she took a moment before looking up at the man once more. "And I suppose thanks, though they may be in order, should wait tell I hear a little more." Steady blue eyes fixed on Giggeon's strong face. 

"May I" He said, as he gestured toward the chair. he moved over, turned the chair, and waited for her to sit down on the open bed. Once she had done so, he sat down upon the chair. "I am sure you are quite puzzled about this place. It is not your typical hamlet." He said plainly. "I hope Fargon and his men did not frighten you?:" He shook his head. "He is a very dangerous man."

Pulling her feet up under herself, she could tell that sleeping on the floor had not been too much of a loss. The edge of the bed not allowing much give as she settled in her place. A questioning look wandered through her eyes as he again seemed to know more about her then she had let out. Shaking it off, the thought of his seeing her mind worried and intrigued her all in the same moment. "I am fine. Perhaps still a young fool, but no, nothing happened." Eyes fell as she spoke. Going to the flickering light of the fire behind him, her thoughts wandered a line of their own for a moment. "Perhaps he will think before acting..." Suddenly realizing that she had spoken aloud, she blinked and pulled her attention back to where it should be. "But what is it you want of me, sir?"

He nodded to her question. "Do you sense anything unusual about this place? The people....the buildings, the ground you walk on?" He asked her.

Slightly surprised by his question, Olheri glanced over to where thick drapes covered the window. There was indeed something different about this place. Something she had began to feel even as she had first come near. "I... Something, surly. This place is not like any other I have yet seen..." Her eyes darted back to look into his, searching for something as she whispered her next words. "Who is she?"

He raised a brow at her intuitive remark, however, it was not so much what she said as in the way she said it. She knew,...somehow she knew. There was no beating around the bush he said to himself, may as well make this brief. "Mylady wishes to remain anonymous. She...used to live here when she was a girl. We have waited quite a long time for you. Here is my end of this thing. I am to present you with 100 gold crowns. To earn this money all you must do is listen to mylady. If you agree to her proposal and accomplish what she requests from you. You will be given another 500 crowns." He said as he stood up slowly and removed a piece of paper from his pocket. Bending over, he handed it to her. He then moved over to the fire hearth and removed a small pouch from his left pocket. He set it upon the hearth and turned back to face her. "If you leave now, I am out 100 gold crowns. I am going to trust that you will make the appointment written on that piece of paper and follow those instructions" He said in a confident tone. He moved to the door and set his hand on the handle when he stopped. "Somehow Olheri, I know you. You have appeared in my dreams and I do not know why or how. Long before I set eyes on you." He said as he turned the handle and left.

Taking the paper, she had glanced at it briefly then looked up as he set down a thick leather pouch. She stayed silent as he spoke, hoping to catch him let something slip even slightly. She was about to ask a little more when his hand went to the door. A tight knot forming in her throat as he said her name. Turned from view, she could not read his face. Her own a picture of lost thought and surprise at hearing of such dreams. The door clicked shut behind him as she watched. Blankly she looked back to the little paper and began to read.

“At dusk, follow the road away from the castle yard. When you reach the second road on your right, turn onto it. Head down the north side of the street a ways. Count, four houses on your left, then turn left into that alley. Go to the end of the alley and enter the wooden door on your right. Take a seat at the table, there will only be one chair. Remain seated until she asks you to stand. Good luck.”

Reading and rereading the letter, she let it sink into memory before folding it up tightly and tucking it into a fold in her sash. There was a little time now. Digging a worn out pair of light shoes from her pack, she pulled on the last of her change of clothes. Brushing the dried mud from her other things, they were quickly washed and mended. The pouch of coins was divided up, hidden away among other items, some in her pack and a few tucked into her sash. 

A quiet click sounded as the door locked. Silent steps followed the hall back to where tables were set and voices continued on, taking no notice as another guest made its way to a side table. “Just bread and porridge please.” Olheri asked a little barmaid. “And I do not suppose you would have any milk back there?” Olheri grinned as the girl gave her a slightly odd look before nodding and walking off to fetch what had been requested. 

Time slipped past. Daylight starting to fade almost as soon as is it come. Having eaten and rested a little more, Olheri now felt more prepared to carry out her mission. Curiosity would not let her put it aside as she set out. Weaving her way along the streets, it was only a short time before she turned her back to the castle yard and started counting roads and buildings. ‘_This must be the place..._’ She thought as she reached out to open a thick wooden door.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 13, 2006)

The room was dimly lit by three candles that sat in a silver candelabra upon a small, round table. The table was centered within the room and one simple chair sat beside it. The darkess made it very difficult to get an accurate feel for the true dimensions of the room. The boards beneath her feet creaked and groaned as she moved toward the table. She smelled the faint smell of plums and jasmine as she moved further into the room. Slowly, she pulled the chair out and sat upon it. 

Several minutes passed where she neither saw nor heard anything. However, a waft of drafty air moved within the room and the same scent came to her stronger this time. A voice from somewhere in the darkness spoke slowly, in an even, calm tone. "I am pleased you are here. I would address you by name, however, I am a cautious person and wish to keep our business our own." She paused and that familiar feeling of a large barn door being left open came to her just then. She felt anxiety and tried to close it. "You are wondering why we have been waiting for you and how we knew you were coming. It is a...simple thing really." Olheri could hear that the voice moved about very near to her. "It is not often that strangers come to these lands. You were the first in several months, and the first since I have arrived here. However, now..." She paused once again and Olheri felt her probe deeper into her mind. "Please, hold your questions." She said quickly. "The Prince of this land is a spoiled, vile man. His Captain, Fargus is much much worse and a very dangerous man. I had a friend once, in truth we had become blood sisters in our youth. Daelin is her name and she is sister to the Prince. She had taken the throne over her brother by her birthright...at least...for a time. She supposedly died while on a ride 2 years past. I know her brother and though he is a coward and a child, he did love his sister. I suspect that she lives still...somewhere near. If my preence here ws ever found out, I would be put to death immediately...thus...I have not been able to get close enough to Fargus or the Prince to find out for sure." She moved closer now and her voice came from directly in front of Olheri. A dark form moved into the candle light. She wore a mask, colored in bright vibrant colors in a strange pattern. She wore a long black cloak that did much to cover her features. She was somewhat tall and lithe however that much, Olheri could tell. "I have one, single task for you. I need you to visit the family crypt and confirm the presence of a body. If a body is there, remove a strand of hair or some other object that can be obtained. You can bring it back here and you will be payed upon receipt of the item. beware, the crypt is guarded...you may need...help, but I will not be involved." A long uncomfortable pause and she began again. "If you do get caught, do not speak a word of this meeting, or Giddeon, or myself, to anyone." She moved close and stood before Olheri in the candle light. "There is one other thing. If the Princess is alive, it is she that can help you with whom you seek. Of this, I can say no more. You may ask your questions." She said finally.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 14, 2006)

So many questions there were that she could ask. Many of them wanting to know something about this woman and how it was that she also could... Olheri couldn’t help but see a similarity between her and Giddeon. Maybe they were of the same blood...? There had to be far more here then was being said, and she knew she had the short end of this stick. “I do not know this place as well as could be needed to try such a thing. I will need some time... before I dare attempt what you ask. Time to learn my way around, where one can go or can not. As you have said, there are those in places that it would be better to avoid if at all possible.” Olheri’s voice was calm as she looked up at the masked woman from where she stayed seated. “Perhaps a guide...?” A light, slightly nervous smile came to her face as a memory, or was it something else, came to mind.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 14, 2006)

Though Olheri could not see it, the woman smirked from beneath the mask. "He is under my employ, and has grown far to attached to you already. I am sure you are resourceful enough to find the help you need on your own mydear. In any case, he is under enough suspicion and he would only make your work that much more perilous. The family crypt is east of the Castle across the moat. I did not say it would be easy, however you are being well compensated. Take time and learn your way around if you need to, however the guard will grow suspicious of you if you do not fall under another's employ very soon. There is always soemthiung that needs doing about the village, and not all here are as brash as you have witnessed." She paused and waited for another question.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 15, 2006)

She thought in silence for a moment before speaking again. "I am able to do many things, but it is not so much a matter of what I _can_ do as what I _should_ do. There is always a place for a willing worker... somewhere..." Her voice trailed off as one thought kept coming to her. "You say you knew I was coming. Seeing that I seem to be an open book to you, I should should not be surprised. But why do you need me? How can you be so sure I am anyone that could help you...?"


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 17, 2006)

The figure folded her arms behind her back and answered her. "Did you not traverse the wilds on your own? You seem to know little of fear and you hold no ties. You are _exactly _who I have been looking for." She tilted her head and continued. "Do you not wish to see an injustice righted? Has your heart become so cold that you can hold no feeling or love for anyone? What of this Northman that has followed you? Is he nothing to you? I would say that you are very much to him. He did not come for the coin Olheri...he came for you, and you alone. His heart is pure and unbridled by the toils of corruption and the evils of the world. Is your quest so important that you have forgotten why you started it in the first place?" She paused once again and tried to remain patient.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 17, 2006)

Sadness crept over her. Darkened eyes fell to where folded hands rested in her lap. "I... I am sorry. I wonder if I have not indeed become too accustom to caring only for my self." Olheri blinked slowly and raised her head slightly. "If the princess is dead, why would she call me? Dreams are common to me but not likened to such as these. I am at a loss for words, mylady. Forgive my coldness." Taking a long breath, Olheri wondered at finding that she had indeed seemed to have hardened herself so much. Had she not saved Boradon's life and that of the pup when she found the two of them? Had she so soon forgotten him? "He is a young man. Not long from boyhood to one as I. He is... There is something special about him. I could not have left him to die, but perhaps I should not have lingered so long... I do not wish to bring suffering to him. He has done nothing to deserve a share in such hardness as I have known." She paused to work over her thoughts. "If there is any way I can help you, there is no reason anyone should have to suffer... If the princess is dead, I shall bring you news. If she is, as I feel to be true, still alive, she should be given back her freedom." Her voice was low but strong and somber. "One should not be left to live in darkness. Not even if that is all they know..."


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 18, 2006)

She smiled behind the mask that completed covered her face. "It appears I have chosen well...Quite often, we do not know...or possibly do not remember why we chose the path that each of us travel. We are simply there with a road behind us and one ahead of us. Daelin was forced from her road and she deserves at the very least, for all to know how her life ended. I seek only the truth...good or bad. I feel Boradon can help you and in any case he is here in the village. I do not suggest that you owe him anything, that is for you to decide, however, trials like these will be good for him and are but a shadow of what yet lies before him. I can not see all ends nor all thoughts, only those that are the most profound and exemplified through emotion. It has taken me many many years to learn this, however your abilities come natural to you..." She stops and looks to the side for a second. " As she returns her gaze toward you, she steps forward and gestures for you to rise. "It appears that our time has grown short...We have a deal then?" She asked as she extended her hand to Olheri.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 19, 2006)

Olheri watched the masked woman, letting herself except that what she heard could well be true. Boradon had a lot to learn about the world, but to think of bringing it to him... _Perhaps better that way then own his own though..._ She thought flatly. Her thoughts clouded for a brief moment as she felt confusion and uncertainty bring up more questions that she knew would be better left unasked. Standing slowly, her face stayed a saddened calm as she took the out reached hand to finish the meeting. “If it is possible, I will bring you the news you seek.”


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 22, 2006)

Nodding silently, the woman gestured to the door, allowing Olheri to leave.

It had grown dark; a covering of clouds hiding away what little light might have otherwise been lingering after sunset. Once again the winter air bit at exposed cheeks, the chill sending a shiver through her body and down her arms as she pulled at the thick cloak. Starting to walk back up the road, a thought came to her at seeing the sprawling castle grounds. Maybe Boradon was still there? There might be a chance that she could find out for sure, but it could only lead to more trouble if she ran into any of the guards in their own yard. 

Pausing only for that moment, Olheri shook her head and set her feet back towards the inn. There were things that needed thought over and plans that would have to be made... Perhaps a strong drink wouldn't hurt. A privet smile flashed across her face as steady steps continued on.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 23, 2006)

Though the hospitality of the Prince was very pleasent, Boradon felt somewhat out of place. His room was quite large, and he could not sleep upon the large, 4 post bed. He took to a large, thick carpet that lay near it instead. As he lay there, he became very restless. He knew he would never find Olheri if he stayed here. He felt that she may of stopped in this village but had probably had already moved on. He could not linger here long, that much he knew for sure. He tossed and turned until finally, he stood up and got dressed. 

Quiet feet stalked about the large, lavish halls. He made it to a stairwell, however he heard footsteps head up toward him. He moved quickly over to the nearby wall sconce and capped it quickly. Then, he backup up against a wall very near it, now, in a shadow that hid him nicely. The guard made it to the landing, stopped and looked around. He mumbled something that Boradon could not hear, and then continued down the hall. Boradon padded down the stairs as the guard moved down the hall a good distance. 

The ground floor looked very similar to the second. It was difficult for Boradon to remember which way to go, and this time, he did not remember correctly. He moved through a hall that he thought led to a side door which had a balcony, instead however, he moved deeper into the Castle. 

Chambers, hallways, and locked doors, everything looked the same to him. _How do they find their way around?_ He thought to himself. He kept to the shadowy areas. Against walls, behind furniture and boxes, it had become somewhat of a game now to him, and he was beginning to enjoy it until, he saw the Prince. The Prince moved across his vision, and headed through an adjacent chamber. Boradon's curiosity got the better of him, and he decided to follow. The Prince held somethign in his hand and spun it several times as he walked through the small hall. He turned left out of sight and Boradon came up short near the corner. He silently remarked at the fact that there were no guards in this area. He shrugged and continued his stalk of the Prince. Another chamber, and another hall the Prince led Boradon.He whistled and spun what sounded like a chain or a key around his finger a he walked. He approached a large painting at the end of the hall and Boradon peered around a corner to view what the Prince was doing. The Prince stuck the key into a dark area of the painting, and turned it. Boradon heard a barely audible _click_. With the key in place, the Prince opened the Large painting, and swung it out far enough for him to move through. He removed the key and let the painting swing shut behind him. Just then, as he tried to hear, he strained his senses and once again the colors swirled and shifted in his mind. His senses came alive and he could smell the guards...the flowers in the vases, and smoke from the oily wall sconces, and...a woman, close by. He saw her in a strange, but vivid light. He lowered to the floor and pressed his ear to the stone. He heard the woman weeping, and he heard the Prince's voice. Just as quickly as they came, they faded away and he lifted up his head from the floor. He felt that he had lingered far to long here and decided to find the way out once again for the game had ended. 

The night was cold but to a Northman it was a rather mild evening. He moved out of the Castle courtyard, waved and bowed to the guards as he passed by them. He wanted to see the village better then he had. As he moved form street to street, he remarked to the wealth and craftsmanship of the roads, the buildings, and the landscape. All of it was well tended and he doubted that he would find even a single blade of grass out of place. As he moved about the night, he came upon the same Inn in which he had the fight with the guard. He was about to pass by it, however, something forced him to stop. He scratched his head not understanding what it was, and decided to go in for a drink anyway.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 23, 2006)

Refilling the mug of ale, the barman shook his head and walked off again, leaving the woman to her own thoughts. She had come in and walked directly over to one of the quieter side tables, asking only for a drink before leaning back and falling silent.

Olheri had seen the empty table soon after walking in. Just darker then the others, it looked to be a place few would bother. Placing herself to be able to see the most of the room, she could watch the goings on without being involved. Nothing much was happening this evening though. A few men laughed over drinks, others eating on their own or with one or two others while a bar maid slipped in and out of the back with filled plates and frothy drinks. 

How long she had been there she didn’t know or care, even as she watched others come and go. The first drink had not effected her and though the second hadn’t been finished yet she could feel herself start to relax. Raising the cup again, she swallowed quickly as she watched a familiar face enter the building.

Her eyes fixed on him, she stayed seated, watching Boradon while holding back the smile that tugged at her lips. An almost concerned warmth touched the young man’s mind as he took a few steps more before pausing to look around.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 23, 2006)

Boradon was quickly amazed at the number of people in the Inn that still milled about at such a late hour. He did crave the taste of a nice ale and as he moved up to the bar he gazed about the dimly lit room. He scanned the room for the two that tussled with him the day before and as his vision passed over Olheri, a barmaid moved into his view. She paused and smiled to him. He returned her smile, and nodded a bow to her as the Prince had taught him as a respectful greeting to a lady.

During his stay in the castle, all of his clothes and gear had been cleaned and polished, as well as he, himself. Warm water and even soap powder had been supplied for him, as well as two bath maidens who tried very hard to relieve him of his clothes so that they could clean him properly, however, he would not allow them to remove his underclothes. His beard and mustache were trimmed, and his hair had been brushed. In addition, two small braids were tied with leather, and they hung to the sides of his face. His dark, well oiled leathers were a distinct contrast to the clean white of his tunic, that he left untied near his neck, and exposed underneath his unbuckled jerkin. Indeed he stood out very much to the style and colors worn by most everyone in the village. Evenso, he remained oblivious to such comparisons, and his youthful, untamed demeanor only served to personify the contrast.

A large mug of ale was set before him and he lifted it quickly to his parched mouth. "Ah." He exclaimed after he took a long, hard swallow. "It is very good." He said sincerely to the bartender. The bartender looked in his direction and beamed with pride. "We make that ourselves here in Gorshven, the best around." Boradon smiled and decided to show off a little. Quickly, he tilted the mug up and drank its entire contents in less then 3 seconds. He slapped the mug down upon the bar and wiped his face with his hand. "I'll have another." He said with a wide grin. The ale was much less potent then that of his own village, however, it had a much nicer taste he decided. Soon another mug of ale was set before him. "This one I shall savor." He said loudly to the people at the bar as he raised his mug to them. "Salut" said a few voices of men along the bar. "Sa-lut" Boradon replied awkwardly and took another drink. 

A sultry woman that had been watching Boradon moved up beside him. her gate was that of a stalking predator. As he talked with the men at the bar, she asked him, "You're not from around here, are you?" He turned his gaze toward the soft voice and smiled at her. "I'm just passing through." He told her. The bartender saw the woman and rolled his eyes to her all to familiar forwardness before moving away to tend to another customer.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 23, 2006)

He had plainly faired well since being taken by the guards. His clothing looking as though it must have seen more then a simple washing, light hair and his strong fetchers almost glowing in the candlelight. Wondering at the sight, she let pass how it could have come about. About to call out, her words were stopped as she watched someone else nearing him. 

The twist of a smile changed to a grimace as the mug was set down softly. Strengthening the mental touch on Boradon, it took on a warning tone as she looked over the woman. An ill fitted dress and hungry eyes all too obvious as she drew his gaze. Many thoughts flashed through Olheri’s mind just then. More then a few of them stopped by knowing that it was simply unwise to do such things.

No one interrupted as another form approached the bar. Silently Olheri came to a stop just behind and to the side of the temptress. “Boradon? Boradon, what happened to you?” Surprised by the suddenness of the questions, the woman spun to glare at Olheri only to find a cold and threatening shadow filling her thoughts. Nodding lightly to her, Olheri addressed her in a relaxed tone. “Forgive my interruption. Here, you look like you could use a drink.” She set a silver coin on the counter before sidestepping around the confused figure to stand in full view of Boradon. 

Here eyes glowed from the mixed mental impressions she had extended as much as from the drink and seeing him again. “It has been a while. Join me for a drink?” Blinking as a thought hit her, her tone changed, a little sadder as she let her gaze fall. “I hope I have not given you reason not to...”


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 24, 2006)

As he was about to speak, he heard a familiar voice. Quickly, he set his drink down. and turned to face where it had come. To his surprise, it was Olheri. His face had a look of bewiderment. "Olheri?" He said questioningly. Many things rushed through his mind just then. So many questions, so many thoughts, however he could think to do nothing else at the moment but one. He enveloped her in his arms and lifted her up in an embrace. Sweat developed upon his brow and upper lip, and he trembled ever so slightly. In the embrace he whispered, "I thought I would never see you again." He pressed his face into her hair and held her tightly. Just as she thought he was about to release her, he tilted his head back and kissed her forcefully. Everytime she pulled back to speak, he would kiss her again. Oblivious to the staring eyes around them. 

He no longer cared why she left or where she was headed. Nor did he care that she took the coin. At that moment, he only knew her to be the woman that saved his life, and he loved her. The woman that approached him earlier, regained her wits and moved in a huff back to her table.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 24, 2006)

Olheri let out a short, surprised laugh as he lifted her off her feet. Her smile only lasting a moment as he nearly smothered her in kisses. Not wanting the attention she could feel pointed at them, she finally pushed away from him enough to place one hand over his mouth. “I...” She had to pause for a breath. “Please. Listen a moment. You know I do not like to draw attention...” He could smell the ale on her breath and she didn’t try to hide her blush or the look that touched her eyes. Not having dared to think that he would react this way, her voice was no more then a whisper. “I have a table just over there... I...” She swallowed. “It has been a while since my last meal...” Blue eyes worked across his face, fingers moving from his mouth to brush a droplet of sweat from his cheek. "Please Boradon. Set me down a moment?"


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 24, 2006)

With regret, he hugged her one last time, set her down, and released her. He reached out hsi hand and retrieved his mug of ale and followed her to her table. He could do nothing to wipe the perpetual smile from his warm face. He was very happy to see her again. She sat down quickly and Boradon sat across from her. Soon, the several pairs of eyes drifted back to their own business and the room became what it was once more. He shook his head and chuckled. "I don't believe it, I was certain you had moved on from here already. I had planned to leave tomarrow myself and pick back up your trail. It's so good to see you Olheri." He told her. His thoughts raced as she took a moment to decide what to say. An unpleasent thought hit him just then, one he had not considered until now. "Why did you leave Olheri...do you...not care for me?" He said as he reached out and took her hand in his from across the table.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 25, 2006)

Thought she tried to keep it back, a shimmering tear slid down her cheek. Her hand felt so small in his, her fingers stretching out to curl between his as she searched for how to answer. “Do you think I would have just done anything if I did not?” A sad smile washed across her face. “I am sorry, I do not really know why I left... I... Perhaps to keep you from getting hurt...” Her eyes fell from his to her nearly emptied mug. 

Without letting go of his hand, she stood soundlessly and moved around to sit on the bench beside him. Leaning her head on his shoulder and letting his arms fold back around her, her eyes slowly drifted shut. She felt safe, like nothing could touch her; but she knew better then to think it true, though she almost wished it could be. There was always something, even the dreams had not left when by his side. A shudder ran through her light form as memories clawed their way into her waking thoughts. “I should not have left you like that... I would not even be here still if not for my needing to stay a little longer... Can you forgive me?”


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 25, 2006)

He listened to her words, and leaned his face upon her head. "There is nothing to forgive. You did what you thought you had to...And so did I by following you. But, I must ask you now..." His tone had changed suddenly. "If you wish me to go, I will...But, you must know that I love you...I always have, since the first day that I saw you." His words flowed plainly and sincerely, and he made no point of lowering his voice. He seemed to have no fear or thought of others hearing him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 26, 2006)

No other sounds were heard as his words sunk in. Time seemed to creep past before she finely tipped her head back to look at him. Shimmering blue and shadows both lingered in her gaze. “I have been asked to do something. The dreams...” She shook her head with a tone of the confused thoughts that spun through her mind and mixed with emotions that she tried to keep locked away. “Something happened and I was the one asked to help... I... Things change, Boradon. Time passes and things change. But help is needed here. There is something that needs done and I have been asked to try... I do not know if I can do it on my own though...”


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 5, 2006)

Her lowered voice was a soft whisper as she lifted her head from his broad shoulder. Her eyes searching his face as she asked if they could talk somewhere else. One hand opened to show that she held a room key. 

Everyone had gone back to what it was they had been doing and didn’t notice as the two stood and left. Olheri’s eyes showed a little of the emotions that she kept locked down. She was calm. But something clawed and ripped at that calm. As if letting it out could tear her apart. 

Finally the heavy door was closed and locked behind them. It was still warm. The last of the embers glowing a ruby red in the ash-filled hearth. 

“Boradon You know me better then I should have ever allowed...” Rising and turning from the fire that she had built up once more, Olheri looked up into the young man’s face. “I do not regret it though. You have helped me when I thought no one could. But...” The mattress was a little more forgiving as she sat down. An empty gaze seeming to look at nothing and through everything as a tremor ran up her back and along her arms. 

He knew that she had slipped away from the room, thoughts spinning dizzily as she lost track of what she had intended to say. Two swift steeps carried him to stand before her. Boradon’s chest pressed against her knees as he crouched down, his hands cupping around her unblinking face.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 7, 2006)

The last remaining embers of flame, flickered in his ocean blue eyes as he spoke softly to her. "Whatever it is, whatever troubles you, we can face it together. Fate has brought us here. It was by no mere chance did I follow you. It was as if I had no choice. You hold my heart and so I must follow you until you release it..don't you see?" He smiled and tilted his head as he felt the softness of her neck in his hands. Though she felt as if she was very fraglie, he had seen her fight ferociously. A trait that he respected. 

"You know, I must introduce you to Lord Fargan...and maybe even the Prince. The castle is very...big." He continued. "So many rooms...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 8, 2006)

Thought her mind had wandered from the things around her, her eyes sank shut at his touch. Taking in a slow breath, his words sounded strange for a moment before she realized what he had said. 

His hands felt the shudder that ran through her as she opened her eyes. “The prince...? Castle? Is that where... How long have you been there?” Both concern and hope showed in her gaze. “Please Baradon, if you have been... If you are a guest there...” Olheir’s voice trailed off.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 8, 2006)

Boradon stopped speaking and remarked at her sudden aggitation. "Olheri...what is it?" His eyes took on a questioning look. "I am a personal guest of Lord Fargan...does this....displease you?" He asked finally.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 8, 2006)

“You seemed to have faired better then I. It is apparently a law here that all must see Fargan. There is... something about him... I do not like...” She paused a moment, the fingers of her right hand working through his well brushed beard. “But I must ask: do you know much of the castle? What I was asked to do requires my seeing some of the grounds...” She wanted to tell him about the princess but didn’t know if she could. It was not a mater of trusting him but... But she just couldn’t seem to find the words.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 8, 2006)

Boradon found it hard to concentrate with her warmth so close to him. "I was given a tour of the grounds last eve." He said sleepily. "Where is it that you must go?" He asked her. " Lord Fargan has only been a very good host to me thus far. I do not know why he would be so suspicious of you or anyone for that matter." he closed his eyes and thought a moment. "If you do not wish to be seen as your tone suggests." He said as he looked at her. "I could help in that regard as well." His face took on a grin. "I went sneakin about the castle myself tonight." He said and chuckled.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 9, 2006)

Her eyes sparkled at hearing the welcome bit of news. A guide indeed. One that was not unwelcome on the grounds no less. Laughing quietly, she rubbed her hands roughly along the sides of his face as she spoke. “Young pup. Do you not know that it is unwise to do such things? What would you do if you were found out?” Placing her hands on his, Olheri’s tone changed a little. “What I am to look for my be in the crypt... but if you have been in the castle... Did nothing seem... odd? There is a tale of a princess that is said to have died only a few years back. But... Well... There are some who wonder if it is true...”


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 9, 2006)

He looked at her with a heightened interest. He considered his skulk through the castle as nothing more then a game. "I was just having a bit of fun with the guards is all, nothing more. I have visited the crypts once, I could take you, but...there is not much to see there. Its just grass and stone." He said plainly. "As far as the castle, I did not see anything...." He stopped as he thought a moment. His expression changed and he held an unsure look in his eyes. "Well, there was the painting." He said as he scratched his head, still puzzled about it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 9, 2006)

“What is it? What about the painting?” Olheri watched carefully as he thought. “Baradon? Could you... Could we go tonight? It can not have been dark too long so time would be with us in that.” She pursed her lips, biting back some of the excitement that came in part from the thought of prowling the shadows of a place long guarded.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 9, 2006)

He feared that she would not believe him. Or even more likely that he was making it all up, yet, he told her anyway. "Well, The Prince...er...um...well...he opened this large painting on the wall, and entered it." He said hesitantly. "I don't know why." He thought another moment. 'Oh...you mean to go tonight?" His face took on a look of dissapointment. "But...I just found you again, and after days and days. I thought..." He looked down when he realized that she ment tonight. In truth he wanted to spend the evening alone with her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 10, 2006)

Her forehead knitted as she heard about the prince's actions. “A large painting or hanging could hide a passage. Maybe that is what you saw?” A glossed look came to her eyes and she had to blink and shake her head. “Did you notice anything else? The look of the painting; where it was; anything?” But as Baradon’s face began to sink, a tired sigh accompanied a soft smile, her eyes drifting to the dark leather on his shoulder. “The sooner I find what is needed... The sooner the truth is known... If too much time is taken, things can only get harder.” Leaning back carefully, one hand braced behind her, Olheri blinked again and rubbed her face.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 10, 2006)

Boradon felt that her need was great and so he relented. "Then to the crypt I shall take you." He said with a lightened smile. "I will distract the guards for you to pass across the bridge." He added and nodded in finality. "We should leave soon then." He told her and stood up to his full height. He extended a hand down to her. When she grasped it, he lifted her briskly to her feet and hugged her strongly one last time. "It is so very good to see you again Olheri." He said as he released her and took a moment to look into her eyes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 11, 2006)

Everything spun a little as he pulled her to her feet. Held tightly against him, her head rested on his chest, a deep breath shook the small form as she returned the embrace. She wanted to say something but as the words came to mind, they would be found to sound wrong if they were even found. "Be careful pup." She whispered. "You still have a lot to learn... And if anyone, _anyone_ asks, or if a name _must_ be said, call me Olorwen. Do you understand?" A pleading and warning tone filled her voice, a shudder running through her as she looked into the deep blue of his eyes. When he nodded, Olheri wrapped her arms around his neck and placed a soft kiss on his lips; the scent of ale still lingering on her breath.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 16, 2006)

Boradon looked down at her and smiled. He thought it all some kind of game that she wanted to play and so he nodded. "O-lor-wen, sure." He nodded again in understanding. As the two of them exited the Inn, Boradon raised his head oddly and whistled. " I can think of _other_ things we might do this evening besides looking at a crypt, but I will help you." He whispered softly into her ear. "The bridge is not far from here, and I have met most if not all of the guards." He added as he walked beside her. Though he made no note of it, he had felt the presence of weapons upon her sleek form earlier. However he did not grasp why she had them now. The large, stone road loomed ahead of them. In the moonlight as they walked, a large form bounded toward them from the distance at great speed. its silvery coat gave it away to her immediatley. It was Tirnafi, Boradon's Dire Wolf pup. it came in quickly and tackled Boradon onto the road. It licked him excitedly and allowed him to get up. "Its ok boy." He said. "I missed you to."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 16, 2006)

Stepping out into the early night, the cold air cleared away a fog that had started to be felt in her mind. Even thought she had on some of her warmer clothes, she shivered and welcomed the arm that wrapped around her. Thought she had nearly gotten used to the sight, an unavoidable thread of fear sent a quick chill through her as the wolf ran at them. Olheri knew that such a strong creature was deserving of respect and that this one was of great importance to Baradon. Stepping back from the two, she waited before reaching down to try helping Baradon to his feet. One hand holding his tightly, she carefully offered the other to be inspected by the pup. A smile curved at the corner of her mouth, growing a little as the waves of warm breath washed over the exposed skin of her fingers. "Hello again Tirnafi. Did you help that boy find my trail?"


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 16, 2006)

Tirnafi panted with glee. He had been cooped up far too long within the confines of the stable. One of the stableboys had taken a liking to him and fed him more then the others, but that was small compensation for freedom for the large wolf. 

Tirnafi bent down and licked her palm. Tufts of white breath escaped his snout as he jumped around the two playfully. The wolf loved Boradon and he loved him. Forever connected by the bonding of blood that had nearly claimed their lives. Olheri watched as the two of them proved to her once again how important it was for her to find her people. She sensed that Tirnafi knew what she was, however the subtlety of such a distinction would never be undestood by Boradon. His lack of worldliness, his simplistic ideals of life was what she loved most about him. She wondered if the world would change him. 

"The guard is near." Boradon said to her as she was lost in her own thoughts. He smiled and waited for her to look over at him. His words drifted on the edge of her mind. She felt sad right then as the memories of her family were faded and returned to her in broken fragments. The images and colors came to her mind with difficulty. How much time had passed? Will she eventually forget them altogether? Determination crept back into her heart and she suddenly slipped back to her surroundings once again. Silently, she faded into the shadows of the night and awaited Boradon to give her the signal.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 17, 2006)

As she stepped back into the shadows, one hand stayed clasped around a clay bead at her heart. A simple cord had been strung through what looked to only be a silver loop showing from the gray earthen piece. Plain and simply etched with a light design, it showed nothing of what it hid. The face of her brother and mother slipped from her mind as she watched Boradon. Shaking herself a little, the memory of her brother clung to her mind. Thought she had hunted long and hard, no sign of him had been found since that time... Even though it had only been a vision, still she wondered a little what had been real and what had not.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 17, 2006)

Boradon was greeted warmly by the guard. It was obvious that they had spoken before. The chill in the air made any such dviersion a welcome one by the men about the courtyard of the castle. Tirnafi performed tricks at Boradon's command. Subtle hand gestures accomplied sometimes by sounds or words set Tirnafi into action. As the guards attention was turned upon the large wolf, Boradon placed his hand behind his back. He made a fist then opened it. Olheri saw the motion and moved down the bridge across the moat. After a few minutes, she heard laughing and clapping behind her. 

Boradon gave a wave to the guard who waved back and moved down the bridge to the next guard. Over and over he performed for the guards and again and again Olheri slipped past unnoticed. The night had grown very late and now the large stone crypt sat alone in the distance. The stone shined white against the dark green background. It gave the square building an eerie look and for a moment, Boradon grew afraid, though he did not know why. The hair stood up upon the back of his neck and Tirnafi growled deeply.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 17, 2006)

Silently Olheri came to stand beside them. Sinking into the thick winter coat, her fingers rubbed a soft place just under and behind Tirnafi’s ear. His growl vibrating along her arm as she turned calmed eyes from the building to Boradon. There was little that could hide anyone in the last distance; not anything their size at least. “You need go no further if you do not wish to...” Though she showed no sign of what she felt, her voice held an unsure note that she had hoped to not let out. “I can find my way from here if I...” She rethought what she had been about to say. “I can find my way.” Still rubbing the warmth of the pup’s skin, Olheri reached out her other hand to touch Boradon’s arm reassuringly.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 20, 2006)

The three cautiously skulked up to the crypt. The large wooden door was shut and a sickly green moss had grown atop much of the stone and part of the door. A large iron latch was fixed upon the door. When touched, the stone felt cold, and the feeling sent shivers down their spines when they touched it. The door looked as if it had not been opened for quite some time. Boradon moved up and lifted the latch. Though it was rusted, it slid up slowly when he pplied some strength. *click...rrrrr* A whaft of sickly air bellowed out of the crack in the doorway. Boradon stepped back and coughed. There was nothign but blackness inside the opening. Olheri dropped her pack and handed Boradon a oily smelling torch, flint, and steel. Boradon took them without question and turned away from teh biting wind. He set the torch between his legs and cracked the flint and steel together right above a few pieces of straw that were well oiled. Within seconds he had it burning. 

No words were passed between them as both of them knew something was amiss. Their senses were perched upon teh ede of a knife yet the reason had yet to be discovered. Boradon gulped back his fear and opened the door fully. He held the torch above him in his left hand, took a deep breath, and moved into the crypt. Olheri and Tirnafi followed close behind.

The dim light from the torch flickered and refelected upon the stonework of the walls. In front of them lay several stone sarcophogi. Along the walls, stone shelves held bodies badly decomposed yet dressed in finer fashions and adorned with jewelry, clothing, and armor. Women, men, soldiers, all of higher status it seemed to Olheri. _Which one is to be the Princess?_ Olheri thought. An opening at the back of the chamber attracted her attention. She pointed to it and Boradon nodded in understanding. Their movements upon the stone floor echoesd throughout the eerie crypt. Slowly they crept deeper into the dreadful place. The chamber entrance soon revealed a larger chamber. Much more dorned then the first. The walls depicted variosu scenes of celebration. 4 Sarcophogi sat in the center opposite each other. One layed yet empty, and two looked much more older then the others. One looked fairly new. The three moved up to the recently sealed Sarcophogus. Olheri began to read the inscriptions. Boradon held the torch down for her and looked around. Just then, something hissed from the darkness. All at once, Tirnafi wimpered. He tucked his tail between his legs and looked to be in pain. Boradon went cold and the torch fell from his hand. He could not feel his legs, infact he could not feel anything. His vision went black, his skin went white and he stood unmoving. Olheri looked up and saw a white hand move from out of the darkness toward Boradon. Tattered and rotted clothing hanging from its wrist. A frightful moan eminated from its head that moved closer into the dim light.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 21, 2006)

Trying to concentrate on the inscriptions, the fear she had felt grew stronger as Tirnafi whimpered and Boradon let the light fall from his hand. Looking up at him, she almost cried out at seeing him just standing there, pale and unmoving. A low sound filled her chest. One hand reached for the still glowing torch while the other snatched a dagger from its place along her side. In one moment her eyes had changed; opening wide and reflecting what little light there was. A sickened knot formed in her throat as a white hand reached from the darkness. One swift motion brought the flames up towards the ghoulish limb as Olheri moved from behind the young man and crouched slightly; ready to fight as there was no thought of running. Olheri’s teeth locked in a hissed growl. The hair on her arms and along the back of her neck standing on end as she tensed and sprang forward. Plunged deeply into the creature’s chest, the dagger was released and traded for long, sharp claws. As dark as the shadows around it, a large feline sprang again at the beast. Claws ripping into soft tissue as she tried to keep her head clear of the piercing sounds that rang in her sharp ears.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 21, 2006)

Black blood, old blood dripped from the creatures wounds. It moaned as it tried to rend her flesh with its own claws. Deftly, she avoided its attack. The large, catlike form leaped around and slashed at its back. Clawing, tearing away clumps of dried, old flesh. Large claws tore into its throat and it hissed and gurgled its last moan as it fell back onto the cold, stone floor. Slowly, black blood oozed from its throat and it moved no longer. The green mist that eminated from its body dissipated back into the darkness. The feline predator stood over its now rested corpse, hunched over, poised to strike at it yet again. Its sickly smell sent waves of nausea through its stomach. 

Tirnafi calmed and came to sit nearby the frigid and still unmoving Boradon. His face locked in surprise and terror. The crypt grew silent once again save for the growl that came from the now fanged mouth of Olheri.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 22, 2006)

A few slow moments slipped past before the dark head lowered slowly. Olheri's shoulders sank, her shape changing back as she knelt to pick up and replace what had been shed at the change. 

Head reeling and hands shaking, she kept her gaze away from the two as she retied the sash around her waist and jerked the dagger from its victim. Though she could change form, it took enough from her that she could not stay too long without risking complete exhaustion.

Tears pricked at her eyes as she looked up at Boradon's white face. Letting the dagger fall to the ground, she came to her knees and tried to calm the sickness that burned in her throat. A warm breath of air on her face was followed by a soft nudge as Tirnafi whined, looking between his boy and the woman. One shaking hand reached up to stroke the great muzzle as Olheri tried to find her voice. "I am sorry..." Letting her eyes meet that of the wolf, she tried to impress on him that he would have to take guard for a little while. Hoping that he understood, she nodded slowly before sliding to a heap on the cold floor. Trembling visibly, she wished that her mind would clear and things would stop to seem to be spinning.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 22, 2006)

Several minutes past. The crypt grew cold again, and very quiet. Gradually, Boradon began to regain his color and he soon felt his extremities. He could move his thumb, and then his fingers. Soon his hand, and then his arm. His eyesight returned and huffs of labored breath escaped his lungs. He blinked as he wondered what had happened. He could not remember...he saw....something. He remembered the awful smell. His stomach felt very tight as if he had been struck in his abdomen several times. He felt cold all over and he turned his head to see where Olheri and Tirnafi were. He spied Olheri upon the stone floor not 3 feet from him. With difficulty, he knelt down beside her and tried to assess her health. In a scratchy voice he said. "Are you alright?...What happened?...Are you hurt?" He looked over and saw the body, wreathed in a black pool of thick, drying blood. Tirnafi stood and wagged his tail. Boradon lifted her chin to face him. "Olheri?" he said questioningly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 22, 2006)

Her face looked pale in what was left of the lamplight. Eyes closed and skin cool to the touch, but slow breaths and light tremors showed her to be alive. “Boradon...?” Olheri’s eyes blinked open slightly as the sound of his voice and warming touch found her. Sighing softly, a tear ran down her cheek and she tried not to retch as a strong wave washed through her. Guilt, relief and tiredness mixed with the smell of the room, making the small form shake as she lifted a hand up to touch him. “I... I though you were...” Closing her eyes once more, she could feel her strength beginning to come back.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 22, 2006)

Boradon snatched her up into an embrace. Her skin felt cold as his did, and cold sweat dripped from his brow. He shook as his voice cleared some. "Why do I miss all the...fun...stuff." He said uneasily, with a half cocked smile. "Lets do what we came to do and leave this place." He added urgently s he pulled away from her and looked into her exhausted eyes. 

He knew something strange had occured but he did not exactly what, nor did his thoughts dwell upon the question long. It quickly faded as he helped her get dressed and back onto her feet.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 22, 2006)

Pulling the thick coat back on, she nodded carefully and leaned against him for a moment before she tried to speak again. Whispering her thanks, she looked up at him and managed a small smile. “Yes. I have had enough of this place.” Watching the torch-light dance across the carved stone, Olheri tried to remember what it said but quickly decided that it would be better to just find out for themselves. “Can you move the lid? I only need to see and take something as proof if she is there...”


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 22, 2006)

Boradon nodded in agreement and lifted the torch from the floor. He hunched over and began to scan the edges of the Sarcophogus closely. Its lid was securely placed and it looked extremely thick and heavy. After several minutes of careful searching, he moved away and browsed along the outer walls of the chamber. Spying what he was looking for he moved up to a wall and handed the torch to Olheri. He grasped a thick iron wall sconce and began to tug, twist and pull at it. After a few moments of grunting and tugging, it pulled free from the wall. Little pieces of stone fell onto the floor when it was removed. 

He brandished it like a weapon and moved back over to the sarcophogus. He stuck a beveled end of the thick piece of iron into the crease of the lid in a corner. He stabbed at it several times, each time small pieces of stone broke loose and fell around him onto the floor. He jabbed it in hard and lifted. The lid broke free and a sound of air displacing came to their ears when it did. He placed his hands upon the lid and tried to move it. He could not. He tried again, and it slid only very slightly. He stood back angered and thought a moment. He took in a few deep breaths and approached the lid again. Determination set upon his face. He tilted his head as he grasped the stone and heaved. Every ounce of his body pushed and shook as he set all of his strength to bare upon the lid. With the strength of the Northman and from the bonding of blood between he and Tirnafi, he lifted the lid from its perch. He growled and grunted. Slowly, he slid out out of place. His breath broke suddenly, and he fell down aside the sarcophogus, exhausted and he gasped for air. Olheri moved forward and observed the lid. There was just enough room exposed to get her arm inside.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 22, 2006)

Coming to a knee beside him, Olheri placed her free hand on his chest. “Are you alright, Boradon?” Even though he nodded, she watched as he coughed and tried to calm his breathing. Letting him rest, she pulled herself up and looked again at the small opening. Holding the light up, she had hoped to be able to see in through the darkness even a little. Taking a deep breath, she looked again at Boradon, switched the torch to her right hand and carefully felt the air above the opening with her left before reaching in. 

Closing her eyes, lips drawn shut, Olheri tried to stay calm as her fingers brushed their way down the inside of the sarcophagus. Stone. Cold, smoothed stone. Her face twitched slightly. Bringing her arm back out, she turned and sat down beside Boradon, her left hand closed. Setting the light down, she pulled a rag from one of her pockets and wrapped it around what had been brought out. Only after it was tucked away did she pick the light back up and look over at the young man. “We can leave. I need some better air...” The corner of her mouth curved up a little as he cocked an eyebrow at her, finally able to breath a little more steadily himself.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 22, 2006)

Crimson streaks began to paint the sky. Slowly, the two moved out of the crypt. Cold and exhausted, they lumbered away toward the bridge once again. Just as they had done before, Boradon and Tirnafi amused the guards long enough for Olheri to move past them unseen. He was beyond tired and very sleepy. Soon, they arrived at the Inn. He stood for a few moments with Olheri just outside. He knew he had to get Tirnafi back into the stables before he could return to the castle to sleep. However, he did not want to say goodbye, not even for a few hours. He did not know why Olheri needed to go to the Crypt or what she needed there, and it never really mattered. All he knew was that she needed his help and gave her everything he had in him this night. His hair was dirty and matted, the ordeal had taken its toll upon him, yet he still managed a smile for her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 23, 2006)

Even though the air was cold to the point of feeling sharp, it was a very welcome change from the deadened stench of the crypt. They had stayed silent as they worked back to the inn. Shoulders sagging and mind foggy, Olheri tipped her head back to see Boradon's face. Tugging a little at a tangled lock of his hair, she echoed his tired smile. “Are you... Are you going to be alright?” Waiting for his response, her eyes blinked heavy. A thought came, but slipped away again before she could fully catch it. “You would not have to go back if he... I mean... If I left it unlocked, could Tirnafi not sleep under the window...?” She shook her head at the idea as soon as it was spoken though. Closing the space between them, she wrapped her arms around him and rested her head against his chest.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 23, 2006)

Boradon wavered as her soft words washed over him. For a moment, he considered her offer. However, he knew that it would be impolite to the Prince to not be there in the morn. There were plans made for a ride across the lush green country of his lands. Boradon considered him and Fargon now, good friends. The two had shown him nothing but respect and kindness.

Boradon enjoyed her embrace for as long as he could. "I can not." He said regretfully. He wanted to say more however his mind was all a blur with exhaustion that had hit onto him fully now. "Rest now, I shall come and see you when I am able." He told her. Still in her embrace, he kissed her softly and whispered her name into her ear. With that, he parted ways with her and moved down the road toward the stable. The early morning sun forced him to shield his eyes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 25, 2006)

Blinking against the light, Olheri watched tell Boradon was out of sight. A cold shudder ran through her as he vanished. She held her arms tightly across her chest, a low sigh hanging in the cold air before fading away. Stumbling a little, she worked her way back to the room and closed the door by leaning her back to it tell it clicked shut. The fire had died down, leaving only a few glowing coals. The curtains were pulled tightly still and the fur could still be seen folded at the foot of the bed. Tugging the blanket back, Olheri had no sooner curled up under the covers then she slipped into a deep sleep.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 2, 2006)

As Boradon approached the stable, a feeling struck him. He did not know what it was. Tirnafi also was on edge, however the two were extremely weary. He shrugged it off and yawned. Sleepily he entered the stable and headed toward the stall which was set aside for Tirnafi. Just then, a groan was heard from a wooden beam that spanned the ceiling above. Just as Boradon looked up, several arrows were fired. All struck home into Tirnafi. The wolf howled in pain and fell to its side. Boradon gasped and could do nothing to stop what was happening. Bows were reloaded and Boradon fell to his knees aside Tirnafi who now laid there unmoving. "No!" Boradon cried, and held onto Tirnafi's neck. Slowly, the wolf perished. Several guards moved into the stable and surrounded Boradon. Nothing was spoken. Boradon carefully layed the wolf's head back down and rage consumed him. He stood and charged the nearest guard. With inhuman agility, he tackled him to the floor. The guards moved in around him and began to beat him with wooden clubs. His resolve ended in a well placed bash to the back of his head and he fought no longer. 

A sudden shock of cold awoke him. Freezing water splashed atop him and he felt pain all over. His hands were bound above his head and he felt as if his entire body was a bruise. It was very dark in the room and a familiar voice spoke to him in a calm tone. "So my friend, you are a hunter after all. You have caused me alot of trouble Boradon, however, I like you. I will give you this one chance to tell me why you are really here. If I like what you tell me, I will let you go. Please...do not dissapoint me."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 2, 2006)

Olheri fell into a deep sleep, and she dreampt. 

She stood in the center of a rolling plain. Tufts of tall grass stood in a sea of shorter grass that surrounded her. Everything was colored in shades of gray.The sky was very dark, and the grass glowed almost white. The thunder of many hooves echoed into her ears as a small group of horses ran nearby her. At their flank a pack of wolves barked and nipped at their heels. One wolf slowed and stopped close by her. It turned and faced her. Its eyes looked like Boradon's eyes, and it was covered in blood that showed deep red in contrast to the gray of everything else. A bolt of lightning struck in the distance. She heard a low growl from behind her. She shifted her gaze and a large, black panther moved to her side. It had an "intoxicating" scent as it drew close to her. When she turned back her gaze, the wolf was now gone and only the large cat remained. It brushed up against her and layed down at her feet. She knelt aside it and sifted her hand through its soft, black fur. It flicked its tail in appeciation and she noticed something around its neck. As she lifted up the amulet she awoke.

Olheri awoke with a start. A cat growled and a man screamed in agony then was cut off. She heard something metallic hit the ground and the sound of splintering wood. She realized that she now was awake, and in her room. It was very dark and she smelled a hint of that same scent in her dream. A dim light came from the hallway as her door was opened, and a plainly dressed man covered in blood lay near her bed, a small blade sat near his hand upon the floor. It looked as if his throat had been chewed out and he had very large claw marks upon his body. Similar claw marks marred the door to her room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 3, 2006)

Fingers dug into the bedding, a chill running down her spine as Olheir came fully awake. She found herself sitting up straight. Her heart racing as one hand reached instinctively for the dagger still at her side. A tight knot formed in her throat as she looked over the scene. 

Slowly she crawled out of bed on the away side from the body. Hot blood and the strangely familiar scent lingered on the edge of her mind, refusing to fade as she knelt to inspect the claw marks on the man and the ones that scared the wooden door. '_What... How did anyone..._' Looking at the latch, she could remember closing the door, but it hit her that it had not been locked. Had she left it like that before? Glancing back to the dead man, a shudder again crept through her. '_Was he in here... But then who... Who would..._' Forehead knitting, she kicked the knife lightly with the toe of a soft shoe. 

Looking around to see that nothing was gone, a sharp, cold pain suddenly pricked at her heart. Hissing quietly through locked teeth, one hand pressed against the nearest support as the other rubbed at the ache in her chest. Blinking, she took a calm breath as the pain slowly passed. But she could feel that something was not right. Something was missing... But... Shaking herself, she gathered together her pack. A thankful breath coming at finding that the fur had not been stained. Burring her face in the thick, musky coat, she stood in silence as sunlight started to tint the curtains.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 3, 2006)

The two men re-entered the chamber. Fresh blood mixed with the old upon Boradon's face as he looked at them. Fargon sat in a chair nearby him. He waved the men away and they exited the room promptly, albeit dissapointed. For Boradon had still told them nothing. Nor would he ever for they had killed his friend and despised them all. He was bruised and battered but his resolved never wavered. 

"Telat, ilotor forvetik petok." He cursed at him in the ancient tongue of Dalish, and spat blood in his direction. "I will kill you for what you have done!" Boradon yelled and jerked his chains in anger. "I think not Northman. I need only keep you alive for a bit longer." Fargon replied calmly as he awaited news of the assassination.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 3, 2006)

Shadowed eyes shot open as something came clearly to mind. Someone _had_ known where to look. Someone _had_ been watching. That scent... Giddeon. It could only have been him. Digging for the tied rag, Olheri’s fist tightened around the little bundle. 

Carefully avoiding the eyes of the castle grounds, Olheri slipped down the street and into the narrow ally. Glad that she had remembered the way, her knuckles sounded on the hard wooden door. ‘_Please open... Please... Hurry. Let me in..._’ Watching that she had not been followed, Olheri knocked again and leaned against the shadows of the wall. She could only hope that the woman was still here. Had she not been told to bring news back? This was the only place she knew to look...


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 4, 2006)

Several tense moments passed by her. The crumple of leaves rolling across the alley spooked her and her senses were pointed and alive. Then the thought came to her. If she was seen, then Boradon was seen also. A sickening sensation washed over her and she now felt the strong urge to go to the stable. As her thoughts raced through her mind, she heard a feint "click" at the door and it slid free from its latch. Her heart fluttered and she gave one more cursory glance about the alley before she quickly ducked inside. 

The room was much of what it was before. The dim light, the table, it was all there. This fact gave her a strange sense of relief. She moved up to the table and set down the object. She saw a large coin purse and as she looked around the room she lifted it up and tied it to her belt. Her nose detected that all too familair intoxicating scent that she had come to know. A voice startled her and forced her to spin around, ready for a fight. "Please don't leave just yet Olheri." The voice came from the shadows inside the room. The voice was Giddeon's. He now stood before her in much the same garb that she had always seen him in. "Mylady will be very cross with me for speaking to you now, but I had to." He moved toward her and his eyes fluttered as if he also was smelling what she was. _Do I give off the same scent to him? _The thought came to her. He pressed a finger to his mouth in a gentle gesture of silence. WIthout a word, he moved his hand toward her face and took his other and grasped her own. He lifted her hand to his face and touched hers with his other one. All at once, mental projections flooded her. She soon saw events, felt feelings, and could hear thoughts of his past. Tears began to well in her eyes as she witnessed the demise of their people through his eyes. Finally, an image lingered in her mind. It was of her mother. The face she so feintly remembered was now vivid and alive. Several people that she never knew passed through his vision. As the images began to fade, she suddenly realized she was no longer standing. She was in his arms and kissing him and clawing at the clothing around his neck. She felt the amulet in her palm and a primal urge to mate washed over her. As she bit at his neck the image of the bloodied wolf in her dream entered her mind just then. She felt his teeth on hers as well. The wolf's eyes opened and they were strangely blue like Boradon's.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 4, 2006)

The strong scent spun madly through Olheri's mind as his body pressed against her writhing form. Her head tipped back, Giddeon's mouth hot on her neck. A growled moan braking free as heat ripped through her senses. Half closed eyes glowed emerald as he kissed her. Her eyes blinked shut a moment, the wolf clearly seen before her. A lingering thread of pain twisting through her as she looked into its eyes. Pressing her hands against Giddeon, she half tried to push him away but so overpowering was his warmth that she did little to escape it.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 5, 2006)

Her senses took the reigns of her mind as she felt the change begin. Instincts of what has layed dormant inside her for so long surfaced in a rage of glory. A glory that was shared to by Giddeon who kept apace to her in every way. Gutteral growls and dulled, swirling scents said more then their eyes would see. The room set ablaze by their passion. A passion of a people upon the brink of extinction. Fur and claws relaced skin and hands as their scents washed over one another and the night drew into morning.

Olheri awoke and yawned. As she stretched out her arm, she felt the face of someone next to her. She turned quickly and saw that Giddeon layed next to her. The two layed upon her cloak and their clothes and Giddeon's long coat, covered them. The light was dim still however she could see that they were still in that very same room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 6, 2006)

Blinking against what she thought was another dream, the ache in her body hit her harshly. Looking into Giddeon's sleeping face, she tensed. Snatching at her clothing, she sat up quickly, pulling away at the realization of what she had done. How could she? How had she let this happen? Clinging a slightly torn shirt to her chest, Olheri sat up and leaned back against the cold wall; wishing to wake up and find that it really had been a dream. She tried to bring the room into focus. Her back stiffening at what she saw.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 6, 2006)

Katrina stood before her. She had on a rather plain looking brown dress and her hair had been tied back in a very long, blonde braid. Her face was smooth and very white. She said nothing when their eyes met, however she had a stern face. Her eyes drifted across the scene. She stood within a doorway that led further into the small building. Slowly, she turned and walked out of Olheri's vision. Somehow, Olheri knew that she had been beckoned to follow. Giddeon rested heavily and did not wake.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 6, 2006)

Moving carefully, Olheri reclaimed what she could. Pulling on the soft shirt and tying the sash back around her waist, she bit back a sore moan as she stood slowly. Pushing herself up, one hand stayed pressed to the wall before she started to work her way towards the door. Her right hand caught and clung tightly to the clay bead as it hung from its chain. It seemed warm to the touch. As though the charm hidden inside still held to the fire. Pausing at the door, Olheri began to look back at the sleeping Giddeon, but turned away and stepped through into the other room.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 7, 2006)

Katrina stood with her back to her. Her face was in her hand. She did not sob but Olheri felt as if she was on the virge of doing so. When she saw Olheri step into the room, she wiped away the few tears that made their way down her cheek and turned around to face her. She moved her arms and crossed them in front of her. "So, are you proud of yourself my dear? Taking that which was not yours to take. I suppose you are good at such things." She said bitterly. "Is not one man enough for you?" She added.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 8, 2006)

Olheri lowered her head, looking away from the woman's face. "I..." She shook her head. "I had only come here to... to bring what you had asked of me." Holding out one hand, she gestured almost unnoticeably back towards the other room where the little bundle had been left. "Please mylady, had no intention of... I did not think..." Her voice caught and her shoulders sagged.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 8, 2006)

"Do you love him?" She let the words escape. Her bottom lip trembled ever so slightly. A deep sense of concern and urgency in her eyes. It was clear now to Olheri that Katrina had never told Giddeon of her feelings for him and that she feared losing him to her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 8, 2006)

Her head shook as she tried to find words. "I can not ask that you forgive this, but please... I did not seek it." Olheri's eyes came up to look at the woman. Pain showed in her gaze and she felt almost sickened as her actions weighed heavily on her sore body. "You know that it is Boradon that has my love."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 8, 2006)

Katrina took a moment to let her words sink in. She exhaled a sigh of relief and pressed her hand upon her chest. The thought of losing Giddeon was more then she could bare right now. He was her center, her strength. Not just her protector and most trusted ally and friend. She allowed her thoughts to clear as she looked up at Olheri. She closed her mouth as she calmed and regained her composure. 

"You must know then that he has been taken prisoner. He lies in shackles in the Prince's dungeons." She stepped toward Olheri. "My sources have told me that..." She paused a moment and looked into her eyes. She lowered her head. "that he has been tortured." She looked back up to her face. "I...I'm sorry."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 8, 2006)

"What..?" Her brow knitted as the words hit her. "No... No. Please tell me that is not true." Olheri trembled, her fist tightening harder around the charm. "How could they have captured them? They are too..." The color drained from her face as she remembered the dream. '_The bloodied wolf. Its eyes. So much like his..._' But for the heat of the charm, Olheri felt as though winter's breath had stolen every drop warmth from her. "Please, mylady. I can not let him pay for what I did. He does not know... Please."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 8, 2006)

"What is done is done." She said defiantly. "and we are very close to finding out the truth. We all had our parts to play here. An entire kingdom is at stake here. What is the life of one man compared to the lives of so many?" The words sifted off her tongue smoothly. However Olheri detected something in them. Not so much in what she said but in the way she said them. The thought crossed into her mind that Katrina may have placed Boradon's life in danger herself in order to keep Olheri from being caught. It was clear to her now that there was more she would ask of her. She also surmised that pehaps it was only the life of her friend that she cared about and little else.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 8, 2006)

Olheri's pose stiffened slightly. "Maybe Boradon is only another life to you; but what of Giddeon? Would you let such a thing happen to him? Would you close your mind so tightly that you felt no pain. Leaving him to suffer for something you did?"


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 9, 2006)

"I did not put him in that situation Olheri. You did. His only chance now is for the Princess to be alive and for you to expose the Prince. Now, show me what you found." She commanded, and hoped she would simply comply.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 9, 2006)

Eyes narrowed, she was caught off guard by a twist of hunger. Trying to ignore it, she looked across at Katrina. "Are you so sure that I can be payed so well as to not think for myself? You seem to know alot, melady. Do you also know what guarded the grave?" She paused. "If not for Boradon's help... I would not have anything to bring back; if I had come back at all. You tell me to show it to you? What if I chose not to?"


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 9, 2006)

She became slightly angry. "How dare you! I present you to another of your race. I pay you to do a service, one that is just and honest. With the possiblity to find another of your race, one important to you, and this is how you speak to me?" She pointed her finger down to the floor. Her stance forward and stiff. "You forget yourself girl...now bring me what I asked for." She said in obvious aggitation.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 10, 2006)

Locking her jaw tightly, Olheri's eyes flashed but she said nothing. A few tense moments passed before she tipped her head very lightly and turned from the room. A hot tear growing in the corner of her eye, she walked back towards the table where the pack had been left.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 10, 2006)

As she moved toward the table, she noticed that Giddeon had awakened and sat up. He rubbed his mess of hair and turned and faced her. Their eyes met and a smile crept onto his face. Just as quickly as it had come, it vanished and he began to get dressed. She noticed many scars upon his back and shoulders. She wondered if there were any of her race that were not hunted or persecuted for what they were. _If I did find him, would there even be a place where we could live out our lives?_ _Will we always be hunted?_ She thought. She also reminisced about Boradon and how he always made her feel. Whenever she felt like giving up or when she felt alone, he would always bring a smile to her face. He always brought out what was the best in the people around him. Now however, if she does not act quickly, he may not survive. Now more then ever he needed her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 11, 2006)

The tear broke free, running warmly down her face. Pulling her eyes from Giddeon, she snatched up the little package. A shiver running through the thin form as thoughts and plans seemed only to hit a wall. How was she to help Boradon? Was he even still alive? No... No, she could still feel him. Only a shadowed whisper, but it was still there. Trying to calm the hunger that yanked at her, Olheri glanced once more at Giddeon. He pulled the gray shirt back over his arms, covering the lines along his back. 

Blinking and shaking her head quickly, her hand tightened around the bundle and she slipped back through the door. Tossing it towards the woman, Olheri looked around, hoping to find even a little to eat as her head spun lightly. Everything had sapped away her energy. Leaving her ill-tempered as she waited for the cloth to be opened.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 13, 2006)

As Olheri hungrily looked around the room, her senses focused upon a large round table nearby and it drew away her attention. It had a clean, white cloth upon it and there were several dishes there. Plates, bowls, glasses, and flatware all set out upon the table. She counted 4 settings and in the center, a large, silver tray covered with another white cloth. Several bottles of wine were huddled together next to it. An aroma of meat found its way to her nose and instantly, her mouth began to water. 

Katrina opened up the cloth upon her palm. With two fingers, she carefully picked up a silver ring. Katrina grasped the ring fully into her palm. She made a fist around the ring and held it up to her head.

_An image came to her mind. A woman brushed the long, golden hair of the Princess from behind her as she sat. She was older but still quite beautiful. Her mouth moved but no sound was heard. The Princess smiled as if what she said was humorous to her. A silver and ivory brush moved slowly down the long, blonde hair of the Princess. The scene slowed and as the brush moved, her vision drew close to the brush and the womans hand. A silver ring encircled one of her fingers. The very ring that Katrina held in her hand._ 

Katrina held her fist to her mouth as tears came to her eyes. A tremendous weight was lifted from her heart and she sobbed openly. Giddeon was now standing in the doorway. He moved up to comfort her. The movement and sobbing turned Olheri's attention back behind her once again. "It is alright mylady, please do not despair." Giddeon told her softly. He placed his arm around her. Olheri's heart sank as it seemed that it was indeed the Princess's ring. However what Katrina said next would change that assumption. "She's alive Giddeon." She said as she looked up into his eyes. SHe opened her hand and exposed the ring to him. "It is her hand-maiden that lay there now."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 13, 2006)

Head lowered, Olheri still had her back to them. After a long moment of not knowing of anything to say, she slowly turned to look at the two. Tears streamed down Katrina's white face; Giddeon's strong arm holding around her as he looked down at the little ring in her hand. "Mylady..." Olheri's question faded away but for the quick glance from the ring to her face and then back in the direction of the set table before looking at the ground almost ashamedly.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 14, 2006)

'We must prepare." She said weakly. Giddeon nodded and the two moved out of the room. Olheri turned once again to the empty table.

Boradon awoke. He felt sick to his stomach and extremely tired. His back stung from the many lashes that he recieved for his silence. He was certain that there was no place that did not hurt at least a little. He could feel the brusies on his face. _Is my nose broken? _He thought. His hands were bound above his head and the ropes had dug deep into his wrists. His arms had lines of dried blood that dripped down from them. He was given no food nor water. He shifted uncomfortably when he heard the familiar footsteps come down around him. True to his word, Fargon would have the information he wanted or Boradon would die. Behind him he heard the tensing of thick leather. Fargon lifted his head back by the hair. "Wake up Boradon...shall we begin?" His words were cold and angry. Time was short and Boradon had been unusually stubborn. "Who else is working with you?" He asked him. He paced around Boradon. His boots splashed a small puddle of water on the floor. "She is just a woman...there are so many others out there. Tell me where she is hiding and I will let you go." His voice almost pleading. The sickening feeling rose again in his stomach. Fargon waited patiently for him to speak. Boradon looked out toward the far wall. He wanted the pain to end and for a moment he considered telling him everything he knew. That moment faded when the image of Tirnafi laying on the stable floor entered his mind. Arrows pierced into his fur. His gazed moved away from Fargon and he remained silent as he had the entire time. Fargon shook his head and nodded to the guard behind Boradon. The guard wound up the whip and lashed it out at Boaradon's back. He flinched in pain and moaned. He hated Fargon more then he had ever hated anyone, or anything.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 14, 2006)

Blinking in confusion, the though of getting a few bites and tucking a little more into her sash disappeared just as quickly as everything else had seemed to. Spinning around, Olheri looked towards the door the others had just gone through and wished she could think of something better then what she was about to do.

'_What was it he said? Something about a painting... A door behind a painting. But where was that?!_' Thoughts wouldn't work out to being plans as she caught up to Katrina. "He said something about a painting. Something about the prince going behind a painting in the palace." Her voice sounded a cold plea as she looked at the woman. "I do not know what you are capable of, but if you would only..." Fists tightened as she changed thoughts slightly. "What needs done to save those we love?..."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 15, 2006)

The two stopped and turned around to face her. Katrina held a hand near to her cheek. With a quick movement, she wiped the last of her tears and regained her practiced calm. Giddeon released her and took a step back. Katrina was unusually tall for a woman, Olheri thought. Her lithe form had a tempered look about it. She appeared to be very strong physically, and suddenly, Olheri felt her eyes pierce deep within her mind. 

With every once of effort, she fought back the invasion and shut her out completely. Katrina raised a brow in obvious aggitation. Her voice was soft and barely more then a whisper. "Are you willing to truely risk your life for another Olheri? If you answer yes, know that there is a good chance that it may come to pass." Olheri knew that she knew her answer already. "If you are discovered within the castle walls, the guards will try to kill you. If there is an entrance, there is probably a a lock. If you have the skill, a key may not be necessary, if you do not, you will have to retrieve it from around the Prince's neck. It lies on a silver chain that he wears. I have seen it, however I can only assume what it is for. We had planned a diversion of a sort. One that should draw the guard out away from the bridge. If it succeeds, you will have access to the castle grounds. Giddeon has seen much of the castle, confer with him about its layout. I have things to attend to." Her eyes suddenly became distant. She turned around and took a few steps past Giddeon. Giddeon remained silent and seemed slightly uncomfortable. Katrina took another slow step, then turned around. With a certain grace, she wrapped her arms around his neck and kissed him with such passion it made Olheri blush. Giddeon was caught quite offguard but fell into her embrace. She backed her head away and whispered. "We have much to discuss." He could do nothing but nod to her his tongue caught in disbelief and confusion. She rubbed a finger on his cheek then moved away and walked out of the room. The room grew silent for a time. Giddeon turned back and faced Olheri. His expression denoted to her complete confusion. She noticed immediately, that the intoxicating fragrance was now gone and the allure, the yearning she had felt to be with him, had all but subsided.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 16, 2006)

Pursing her lips, Olheri’s eyes darted away only for a moment before returning to his face. As she tried to say something, she found that her mouth refused to cooperate and wondered if he could still reach her thoughts, yet almost hoped he couldn’t. 

“Please, Giddeon, there is little chance of me doing anything here without help.” Her level gaze, thought it was touched with shadows, seemed strangely calm. Almost as though something in her had died, leaving nothing but a haunting breath of what had been. “If you have seen the castle. If you know anything that can help... No one should live in a cage, and none should suffer for...” Words caught and she shuddered lightly. “Our people are a fading race, Giddoen, but I can not let this happen to him.”


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 16, 2006)

He to seemed to be uncertain of how to proceed. For a moment, he stood there with a troubled brow. He wanted desperately to talk to her. About what had happened the night before. But also about what had just occurred. Never in the entire time that he knew her did he believe Katrina had feelings for him. She would never let him hear her thoughts. Though, he never really tried. It was enough that he was her student. For her generosity and kindness that she expressed toward him, even knowing what he was he agreed to guard and protect her. He kept no secrets from her and was completely loyal. 

He felt strongly compelled to help Olheri now. The thought of her in danger perplexed him greatly though he did not know why. "Come, sit, you look famished as am I. Let us eat and I shall tell you all that I know." He said as he gestured toward the table. His hand shook slightly as he held it outward. Though he did his best to hide it, she felt his thoughts. The power that they held sent a shock down her spine. As she no longer yearned for him, he on the other hand, was not free of the bond that they had shared. He struggled internally with his feelings. His long years of training were a testiment to the fortitude that he displayed before her now. He fought against his physiology with his teeth bared. Cracks in his composure began to form.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 16, 2006)

Staying on her feet, she watched the tension that twisted across his face. “There is little time, if any is even left.” Looking into his eyes, she focused on the image of the wolf. It’s gray, almost white coat covered in blood as it opened its eyes. They looked changed though, tired and pleading yet somehow stronger then they had been. Olheri brought it before Giddeon’s mind and he could see it as clearly as she had. 

“He is dieing, Giddeon. Boradon is dieing.” Whispering the words, her mind closed away the image. Shaking as she realized that moments were all he may have left. “I will not turn away from him.” Straight and unmoving, Olheri didn’t for a moment let her gaze leave Giddeon. Almost not trusting that he could win out over what lingered behind his eyes. Though she was truly hungry and wanted to hear what he could tell her, it was as though she could feel every moment as it passed; pricking painfully at what she locked away.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 17, 2006)

Finally, he pushed back his carnal urges and sat down in a chair near the table. He was furious with himself as well as completely and utterly famished. He threw off the cloth and grabbed hold of a large turkey leg. He bit at it hungrily and grabbed several small potatoes and stuffed them into his mouth. The sudden pleasentness of food that came into his body instantly returned him to his senses. With his mouth half filled with food he began. "Well, you will have access to the castle grounds. Leave that to Katrina. So, make your way east and around the service quarters. Once there, there should be a plain wooden door. That door leads into the kitchens. It is almost always unlocked." He choked down a large piece of bread and upturned a bottle of wine to his mouth. Wine splashed down the sides of his mouth as he drank it down in quick gulps. Olheri saw the food begin to dissapear at an alarming rate, this worried her, especially considering that she, herself was also extremely hungry.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking between Giddeon's face and what was still left, hunger twisting painfully at her, Olheri stepped forward. Taking a lump of bread and a chuck of the warm meat, she licked at the juice that ran down the side of her hand before filling her mouth and taking a seat. After several quick bites and a gulp of wine, a few more scraps were rolled up tightly and tucked away out of habit. "So, from the kitchen..." She swallowed a bite of red potato. "Can you get most places from there? I have never been in such a place..." She hadn't looked back at him tell then, catching him as he wiped his mouth between bites. "I need to be able to find where they are holding the princess and Baradon. We have to get them out."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 19, 2006)

Giddeon wiped his face and thought on her words a moment. He heard an almost pleading tone in her voice. "Olheri, this task is for you and you alone. I must do as the lady commands me. All is done as a chorus, and you are but one voice." He saw immediately that she did not like what he had said. He set down the bottle and changed his posture. "I am not supposed to tell you this." He looked into her eyes and his face caught onto a small tint of a smile. "The princess knew your brother. He was here for many months. If you succeed, much will you accomplish, much more then anyone can know, not even you right now." He sat back in his chair, the food and drink brought his mind the calm that he desired. 

He began to tell her the layout of the castle. the first floor, second floor, exits, twists and turns. He told her how the lighting allowed for stealth in the cooridors and landings. His focus grew stronger as he spoke. She asked several questions and he answered each one with the reserved patience he held when he first met her. Her life was on the line and he would make sure she was fully prepared. "If the Prince does visit her while you are there, he probably would do it alone. That is your chance. He is a coward but will fight if he feels he has the edge. Make sure that he doesn't, but he must not be harmed...Do you understand?" He asked.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 20, 2006)

Fingering a scrap of bread, Olheri nodded as she let everything sink in. "I know what I need to do then. But still, there is little time... I think I can remember what you have told me. But what if..." Her voice caught, surprising even herself as she tried again. "I will try to find the princess, but you know I am not willing to turn my back on him." A quick flick of her fingers sent the scrap of bread to roll to a stop in the center of the table. "I may only be one voice, but I intend to make a difference in the sound of the song."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 22, 2006)

The stars showed Olheri that there was still peace and beauty in this world. She extended her senses into the wind and she listened. She heard the ominous, nearly silent cries of the city. It was as if the very stone that she stood upon yelled out the abhorrent betrayal that took place here. A complete contrast to the pure, untainted sky above her now. The thing that she laid to rest in the crypt caught in her mind. It did not rise on its own, only the dark powers of a necromancer could animate such a thing. She had only heard of such magics in stories and rumors however, she had been face to face with its horror. She deperately tried ot listen for Boradon's heartbeat, but it was drowned out by the dread that lay about her. Slowly, fear crept back into her heart and she waited for the sign. So vague and self concerned were her allies that she could not consider them as such. She utterly felt cold and alone in the darkness as she took to the shadow below an awning. She had a perfect view of the bridge and the main road that led to it. _How did I come to this place? Why did I not just die as so many of my people?_ The image of the bloodied wolf came into her mind once more. Its eyes so blue, so much like Boradon's. Unconsciously, she placed a hand upon her stomach as she thought of him. Just then, she caught a glimpse of something move in the distance. As her eyes tried to see what it was, it was joined by others. As one of them moved to close to a street lamp, there could be no mistaking what it, what _they_ were. Wolves...wolves prowled within the city! She could hardly believe her own eyes. 

A guard stood outside the cell as Fargon wiped his hand clean of Boradon's blood. "My lord, he will talk eventually, do you..." Fargon cut him off. "He is a Northman, he will tell us nothing to that you can be sure. Your men should not of killed his animal in front of him." He said angrily. "Incompetent fools." He added in a mumble. "I shall not waste any more time with him, kill him at dawn and dispose of the body..AND FIND THAT WOMAN!" He said loudly. His voice echoed through the stone walls.

The Princess paced about her dungeon made into a home. As usual she wore a fancy blue dress and matching slippers. It had been cold recenly and so she also wore a brown shawl about her shoulders. One that she knitted herself. Perhaps it was something in the stale air she breathed, or perhaps she to sensed the winds of change, even in her lavish prison. She rubbed her frozen shoulders with her pale white hands as she paced back and forth. She felt aggitated but she did not know why. Strangely, she longed for her brothers company just then. That fact made her even more angry with herself. Many times she had attempted to take her own life, however each time, something stopped her. Always she held with her at least some glimmer of hope. Even when she pressed the edge of the small knife to her throat. It had been either hope or anger. She loathed Fargon and knew what he was. She had to stay alive so that someday, she would put a stop to him and undo all the evil he has set in motion. Her mind drifted back to a time when she was happy. Denath could always make her smile. The smile washed away quickly when she remembered how she forced him to leave. So much betrayal, she did not know who to trust. Unfortunately, she trusted her brother and not the man she loved. He came into her life like a thundering whirlwind. When she found out what he was, she believed the lies that were laid before her. Fargon was the lord of lies and now the focus of her malace and contempt. Yes, she had reason to go on living, if not to see him hung for all to see.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 24, 2006)

Sinking back further into the shadows, she kept calm by force of will as she watched and waited. Working over the memory of what he had told her, she planed out her path as well as she could. Giddeon had made sure she understood where things would be as it was the only hope she had of not becoming lost. Why she trusted him, she never took the time to think, but there was little choice now. _Boradon. Where are you?_ Again she clung to what hope she had left of finding him alive. And what of the princess...? 

Sharp eyes darted up as something pulled her attention away from the creatures as they walked soundlessly along the street.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 24, 2006)

She saw something move in the air. The darkness blurred and bellowed...like...like smoke! Soon after, flames licked out into the night sky. Shouts and yells came from the street and people moved about silhouetted by the fire that engulfed a large home on the opposite end of the street. Her vision shifted as several guards ran across the bridge toward the fire. Voices drowned each other out and timbers slammed to the ground as the house began to fall apart. The flames, rapidly doing their work. Her moment had arrived.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 25, 2006)

Unnoticed in the confusion, Olheri slipped from the shadows. Quickly crossing the bride and working from one patch of shadow to the next, a small door was soon within view. A well worn path, boxes and bags lying in stacks next to it showed it to be a servants' entry. Most likely opening to a kitchen by the scent the caught on the edge of a breeze. Pausing, she glanced back towards the glow from the street. 

She had to find Boradon. The princess... She had known her brother. She had seen Denath. Olheri's jaw tightened as she felt herself pulled both ways. She knew she had little time and hoped with every moment that it wasn't already too late. And what of the prince? She could feel her thoughts start to spin and fought it off quickly.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 27, 2006)

Her mind began to clear. The door that led to the kitchens was a few yards away. As she took a step, several guards ran past her from behind the servants quarters. Many of them were in different stages of dress and some staggered when they put on a chain shirt or helm on the run. The close proximity from her to them made her heart skip a beat. It was the straggler that saw her and called out to the others. "Aye...Aye there! The woman we's suppoosd ta be lookin fer! Aye, Aye, there she be!" He pointed at her and several of the guards stopped, staggered and turned about. "El ave me gold fer sure now eh!" He said with a slimy grin as he drew his blade and approached. He had on only one boot and his shirt was left unbuckled. She heard more footsteps behind her. She was caught as sure as a rabbit in a snare and no where to run. _I'm...I'm sorry Boradon, I've failed you. _The heart felt words came to her mouth in a whisper and tears rolled down her cheeks. His blade came down at her, however, a sharp "clang* rang out as it was halted in mid stroke by another. It was pushed aside and a foot came from the shadows nearby and kicked the guard in the face. He spun around to the force of the blow and fell back to the ground unconscious. A voice whispered into her ear. "Go, I shall cover your flight." She knew it to be that of Giddeon. He shoved her behind him with his forearm, amazed that she never saw him until now. She quickly wiped the moisture from her face and looked around behind her. There were 7 guards, and all had weapons in their hands. "Tell her...I love her. Go NOW!" Giddeon's voice urged her once again. She looked up, the door was not far.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

Though part of her want to, she dare not argue with him nor hesitate. Looking around at the guards and towards the entry, she placed one hand on the back of Giddeon's shoulder. He felt it tighten as she whispered something, and then vanish, leaving a current of warm strength behind as she ran for the door.

Shoving the wooden door out of the way, it had only opened a crack when she slipped through. Wondering for a moment at the darkness of this place, the only other figure to be seen was an old woman bent over a growing fire. Not pausing to go back, Olheri left the door open and moved away and around the edge of the room. The sounds of the fight starting to find her ears, Olheri, not for the last time, tried to refocus and pushed herself on.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 29, 2006)

Just as Giddeon described, she saw her way. His words materialized into images in her mind. The hallways, decor and the many doors all pointed her toward the great hall. There were guards that roamed, seemingly unaffected by the pandamonium that was just outside. The thick stone that surrounded her was more then adequate to drown out the noise from the outside. Infact, the quiet and fragrant air around her gave her a false sense of peace as she slinked along the dark halls. When she could she blew out candles as she passed them. 

Finally, she made it to the great hall. Well polished white and black marble made up the floor. Large tapestries and paintings of various scenes lined the walls. Decanters and old suits of armor filled up the empty spaces and made it very easy for her to hide near. To her left, the Prince's quarters. To her right, the way to the dungeons. She pulled out her dagger and looked at it. _If I do this, I may be killed, then who will help him. _She weighed her options carefully. She could see the outline fo a guard in front of a doorway. _That must be the stairs down._ She looked to her left once more and put her dagger back into its tiny sheath. Quickly she moved across the hall and stopped aside the door. _Strange, no guard. _She thought. She tried the door. _Dam...its locked._ She tried to remember what GIddeon had told her. As she went through her memories, she heard footsteps approach. She sucked in against the wall. A whisp of air breezed at her as the man moved past her and to the door. The metalic "clink-clink" of a key being placed into a lock was heard. She could see that he was wearing the chain shirts that all these guards wore. He opened the door and stepped inside. Without hesitation she hurried behind him then ducked against the wall just inside. He paused and turned back toward the door. He looked as if he was about to lock it again then waved his hand to it and moved away. 

Here the halls were much simpler and smaller. Doors that lead to adjacent rooms and halls were abundant. She knew she was close.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 30, 2006)

Biting the tip of her tongue, Olheri turned to her left and found herself looking at another entryway. Praying that she would come back out, the heavy door slowly opened and gave way. 

It was dark; thick curtains that had been pulled across the windows blocked out what little light there was. If not for a fire in the hearth, there would have been little hope of just anyone seeing their way well enough. She could feel her body start to tense as on silent feet she crept along the wall; giving herself a little distance to the door but keeping track of every step. _Where is he?_ Still so very early, even the sun had yet to start to rise. She almost began to wonder if she was in the right place. But by what there was to see of the decoration; rich carpets, golden figures, soft furs that felt like silk under her cautious fingers... This had to be his room. But where now was the prince?


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 31, 2006)

As she skulked along the wall near the Prince's room, she heard the feint sound of conversation. Not from within the room, but from down the hall that went left and right before her. As she listened, she reached up and snuffed out a candle that was very near the intersection between the two hallways. "See that you do."...."Yes mylord." She heard. Two men had spoken then she heard footsteps. She hunched down along the wall. A man moved right to the hall intersection and stopped. Her heart skipped several beats and the long, silent pause made her want to gasp. He fumbled with the candle just above her head. *sss* "Sw...damnit." She heard him lick his fingers. Obviously, he had burned himself with the hot wax that had not set. She saw him turn, shake his hand and walk off. Slowly, she let out her breath. 

With her hand, she reached up and wiped the sweat from her brow. In that instant she had fleeting thoughts of harming the Prince just for spite. She had quite enough of all of this. Without another thought, she pulled out her dagger and moved left toward where the two men exchanged words. Once she had been so close to the wall her back had moved a painting and she had to quickly reach up behind her head to stop it from falling. As she held it and assured herself it would stay, she heard a feint *click* come from the end of the hallway. Quickly, she stalked up further to get a better look. At the end of the hall was a man dressed in very expensive looking clothes. He appeared to be doing something to a large painting that spanned the width of the hall. She heard the scrape of stone and saw him move forward into the painting.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 3, 2006)

Barely pausing, Olheri glanced up and down the hall before hurrying to where the hidden door was starting to close. Catching hold of the edge of the large frame, she tugged it away from the wall only a moment before the latch caught. Listening for footfalls, a slow breath whispered in the silent hall. 

No sounds were made as again the painting swung open. Pressing her back to the wall again, Olheri slipped between wall and frame; one hand still tight on the little dagger, keeping the blade held up along her arm and out of view. She knew that this must have been what Boradon had seen. She didn't want to think about it, she just felt it. 

It was no lighter here. The air still and slightly musty as a stairway lead the shadowed figure down into what could be taken for a dungeon but for something that didn't seem to fit. Coming to a bend in the stairs, Olheri slowed and came to a complete halt. Kneeling slightly, she carefully looked around the corner. Candlelight from a heavy wall sconce showed the overly-dressed man to be just ahead. His back to her, she could hear a key turning in the lock.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 3, 2006)

The shallow, dim hallway ended to the thick, wooden door before who she had easily guessed was the Prince. As the key turned and the door swung open, time slowed down. Sleight shades of colors shined back through the doorway. Reds, greens, and blues. The room beyond was elegantly decorated and the musty smell was mixed with Jasmine and Roses. The prince moved through the doorway. "Hello dearest sister, there is much to discuss this night." His voice was somewhat sarcastic. She sensed by his posture that he was abut to turn to close the door, and she heard movement further up in the room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 3, 2006)

Slipping from her place to stand behind the door, both hands griped the handle tightly. Again she forced herself calm and prayed that she was right. 

As he was still holding to the other side, a sharp jerk pulled the surprised prince off balance. She had to move quickly and only just remembered to not kill -but was more then ready to hurt- the prince.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 3, 2006)

The Prince twirled the little key ring around on his finger. He so loved his little torments. Princess Daelin sat across the long room next to several candles that had all but burned down. She had knitting needles and yarn in her gifted hands as she passed the time of day away. She stopped as he entered and looked up, the sound of the keys had their usual effect, however she spied something strange. A shadow moved behind him. Her eyes moved quickly from it to his sneering face. Just as he turned, the door swung quickly at him. Completely cought offguard, it struck him in the face with a loud *thud* that exclamated the contact. His head jerked back to the blow and he saw stars. The next moment he was prone upon the floor and dazed. The Princess's eyes grew large at the violence before her and she became slightly afraid as the shadows behind the door materialized into a human form. Her grip upon the needles tightened.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 3, 2006)

Snatching a length of what looked to be a soft rope, Olheri quickly knelt beside the dazed prince. Pulling them together, she tied the braided scarf tightly around his wrists and part way down his arms. The start of words threatening to grow in volume were instantly silenced as an oversized chunk of drying bread was stuffed into his mouth.

"Princess Daelin?" Olheri's voice shook as she tried to speak. "My lady, I am Olheri. I was sent to find you." Still on her knees, Olheri looked between the princess and where her brother was starting to show signs of struggling against his bonds.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 4, 2006)

The Princess stood up, the needles still in her hand. The movement caused the ball of yellow yarn to roll off of her lap onto the floor. A strand of yarn still attached to the small swatch she held in her hands. Look of complete disbelief in her eyes as they focused upon the scene before her. "Wh...who are you?" Her pale white face had the look of great concern. 

As the Prince struggled angrily, Olheri pulled out her blade and set it before his eyes. "Don't." Was the only warning she gave him and it was spoken with true contempt in her voice. She had more reasons to kill him that had nothing to do with the Princess. He stared at the blade and ceased to move. The Princess dropped the needles and gasped. Her hands pressed over her mouth. Tears welled up in her eyes as she began to believe what was actually happening. Slippered feat stepped forward as her hands went down to her chest. Her heart fluttered quickly as the prospect of freedom was at hand.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 5, 2006)

Getting up carefully, Olheri kept a wary eye on the prince as she repeated herself a little more clearly. "I am Olheri, my lady. I was sent by Katrina to find you." As she spoke, her eyes darted over the woman and the room she had been kept it. Not seeing anything that could pass for a window, a shudder ran down Olheri's spine at the thought of staying here for any time at all. Though it had been well enough kept, a prison cell was still only ever that. Again her thoughts went to Boradon. Even as desperate as it was that she find him soon, she fought to keep her attention in the moment and held to what small scrap of calm there was to be found.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 5, 2006)

With a bit of cloth, she tied it around his head, and moved it down over his eyes. Satisfied that the bonds would hold and that the Prince was truely frightened enough to comply, she came to her feet. "Get up!." She hissed at him. Quickly, he rolled and came to his feet. However, he waivered as his head throbbed badly and it was difficult for him to stand. She took hold of his arm with her left hand and turned him around. She sheathed her blade and produced the silver key that the Prince dropped upon the floor. She held it out to the Princess. "Take it mylady, it is yours now." She told her. The Princess swallowed hard and her face was wet with tears. She moved up and slowly removed the little key from Olheri's hand. Once she felt it in her palm, her demeanor and stance changed. "There are many guards mylady." Olheri began. The Princess looked over at the Prince, her eyes became like needles with the will to strike. Slowly, the Princess gestured, "Leave them to me." Her voice sounded cold and commanding. "I assume you have others with you? She asked.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 6, 2006)

Holding him firmly, Olheri was aware of even the slightest of the Princes’ movements. Drifting lightly on his feet, the sound of a locked-tooth gasp lingered on the air as sharp fingers dug into his arm. The corner of Olheri's mouth twitched in a dark half smile but drained away as the Princess spoke. Where only moments before had been an almost clear, ocean blue; it was now a dark, shadowed green that met the Princess' face. "You are right in that it was not on my own that I came here." She paused and looked over at the Prince before continuing. "But what help there was..." Again she paused. Unwilling to point out the truth, she found that neither could she bring herself give false hope. "No, my lady, there are none others that could come this far.” Wanting strongly to move on; she didn’t bother to hide some of her impatientness and worry. 

“With all due respect, your majesty, what do you wish to be done with _this_?” Another, although quieter, whimper was heard as the Prince felt the woman’s hand tighten once more. Olheri straightened, standing almost eye to eye with Daelin as she watched and waited.

The Princess was free and the Prince captive; it was now that Olheri began to let herself better plan out how to help Boradon. He couldn’t be too far, but this was no small place.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 6, 2006)

The Princess tilted her head and tapped a finger to her lips. She stepped lightly about the Prince and circled him as she spoke. "He will be made to face his crimes Olheri. That is what ALL criminals should hope for." She said with a loathing hiss. She wanted to hurt him physically however he seemed to be cooperating now. She tried to stay her anger and sorrow. Slowly, she arrived to a calm that would suffice for now. She stopped pacing and looked over to Olheri that looked at the Prince with such hatred that it even made her uncomfortable. "Olheri, are you alright? Have you been hurt? Do not worry, I shall protect you from the guards. Please believe me when I say that they will be quite surprised at my emergence. Most will feel duped and become angry and embarrassed. It is Fargon who we must hold our worry. For he is utter evil and will try to stop me. To that, be on your guard, however if the Prince dies, he will cease to have influence...he will want him back." She thought a moment as she gazed at the Prince blankly, then back to Olheri. She spoke her thoughts outloud. "I was certain that Katrina would of been here by now." The Prince shuddered at the mention of that name.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 6, 2006)

"My lady, there is only one thing to which I am certain." A glitter of pain and fear touched her eyes as she spoke with a cold calmness. "There is another here somewhere that needs help. And quickly. Wether or not too much time has passed..." Olheri's voice cracked slightly and she tried again. "At the very least I need to try to reach him. If what you say about the guards is true, then..." One after another, half formed ideas raced through her mind. Unconsciously, her free hand came up to hold the charm where it hung against her chest. The Princess watched silently as Olheir's gaze drifted to a point in the air; her thoughts taking her far from the little room. Finally blinking quickly, Olheri pulled in a deep breath and bowed her head. "I do not know where she is, my lady. Only that I saw her not long before coming here." 

Dark eyes not meeting that of the Princess, Olheri came back to what she had been asked. "I am well enough. But it has been a very long night." She might have tried to smile if not for the darkness that had a hold on her. With a small exception, she felt as though she had left every drop of warmth behind; some of it in the last embrace she had shared with Boradon, and all else in the touch that had been left with Giddeon.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 7, 2006)

Princess Daelin listened intently. Now it all began to make sense. Her most trusted friend was here in the village. _She must of put her up to this._ She decided. "Well, though you apparently have succeeded in your task, you are troubled....perhaps if you tell me where your friend is, together, can we not help them?" She awaited her answer anxiously. She wondered what Katrina had been doing while Olheri made her way here. Here eyes moved from her to the door. Escape was so close now.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 7, 2006)

Olheri's eyes lifted and looked pleadingly at the Princess. Would she really be able to help? True, she may know the way and be able to get there quicker, but what of... "He must have been captured somehow; he is being tortured. Fargon..." Her face was plain to read for a few moments. So many emotions started to mix in her that she closed her eyes; taking a moment to lock away what she could. Opening them once more, Daelin could almost feel the shadowed coolness that now filled the woman's eyes. "Unless you have reason, my lady," Olheri's voice was level and clear as she faced the Princess. "I do not wish to be dragging this along. However it may not be wise to leave him here like this. I am under orders and it is better that you decide such things." Olheri could feel the Prince shake and then tense lightly as he tried to stay unmoving under her grasp. 

Excepting the Princess' words, Olheri nodded shortly. A short time later, the painting was slowly pushed open as they stood at the top of the passage. Glancing at the Princess, one hand fingered the dagger as Olheri readied to take on the guards if necessary.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 11, 2006)

Though it had been a long while since the Princess had seen the halls of the castle, she seemed to still know her way around. Though she appeared to Olheri to have a sort fo determination about her, the Princess was very close to crying tears of joy and excitement. It took everything she was to maintain her composure and help Olheri find her friend. She wondered about her. So dark, so serious, what all had happened? How many wrongs will she have to correct before she can once again take the thrown and bring into the light her families good name. _No, NO, I can not think of him now._ The Princess thought. Thoughts of her father now would bring her to her knees and she had much to do. 

As they rounded a corner, a guard saw them. He immediately placed a hand on the hilt of his sword. "Aye there!. These is..." The guard almost gasped when he took in the Prince AND the Princess. "My...lady?" He said in utter confusion and disbelief. The Princess could not remember his name. "Aye, it is I, Princess Daelin, you must assist me now." Her tone was commanding however her words were spoken shakily. The guard saw that the Prince was bound and blindfolded. "Aye, what goes on here?" He said as he tensed his grip on his blade. "The Prince had imprisoned me to gain the throne and had my handmaiden killed in my place. Now, aid me or stand aside!" What her last few words lacked, these did not. Olheri tightened her grip on the Prince with the tention of the moment, she decided that she may have to use him as a hostage but hoped it would not come to that. The guard almost went green and he began to sweat profusely. "Yes my lady!" He went to a knee and bowed before her. "I will do as your will commands!" He said loudly and stood. "Take us to the Innocent man that is being tortured immediately!" She barked. He looked from her to the Prince back to her once again. He gulped and nodded with an almost look of fright in his eyes. The look stole what warmth was left in Olheri's bones. The three made their way back to the main hall then across and down. Guards passed them as they moved quickly down the stairs. "Make way for the Princess!" Their guide yelled. The guards looked at each other bewildered and then followed them down to the dungeons.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 11, 2006)

Watching the guards faces, Olheri began to believe the princess' words more as the were proven before her. Though she had been pulled from her place, Princess Daelin had forgotten little and remembered more then enough to make herself unquestionable. 

Olheri slipped the dagger back into its place but kept it within easy grasp. It was all she could do to keep from trembling visibly. Letting the guard lead the way, she fought a silent battle with her emotions as they threatened to brake out. she wouldn't let the thought come. She wouldn't give room for the question that burned to be asked. Keeping her eyes locked straight ahead, Olheri almost didn’t dare blink as her eyes started to sting with the first touch of tears. Unspeaking and tightly closed, she followed the princess closely, holding the prince’s arm perhaps a little tighter then was needed; fingers started to ache as they refused to loosen. 

Coming to the end of another long set of darkened stairs, the guard seemed to hesitate as he stood before a heavy door. Armor banged together as others came to a stop behind them; the first guard looking at a few of them from where he stood, nearly shaking in his boots. He was clearly unsure of going any further as he made no move to undo the steal lock. A quiet sound lingered just on the edge of hearing but was almost as soon covered as the Princess’ voice rang out in a clear order. Locking her teeth that much tighter, Olheri stilled the growl as keys were quickly fumbled for and placed in the lock. Though she still would not look at her face, Olheri was quickly gaining a grate respect for this woman.

Grinding on its hinges, darkness and a damp stench met those gathered there as the door was swung open. A tight knot formed in her stomach as Olheri caught the tang of cold blood. Color started to drain from her as she wavered; wanting fiercely to run in and look for the young man, but almost fearing what might be found. Slowly at first, her feet began to take her forward.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 11, 2006)

A large barred chamber was set in the center. It was dimly lit with oil lanterns hung on the walls. A large wooden desk was set against the wall and a man sat in a large wooden chair behind it. Up behind him were instruments of turture upon several shelves that lined the wall. He stood up when the party entered. Olheri saw halls that went left and right and exited back into darkness. Moans and groans and a sickly smell of old urine and blood blew back to her. The entire place was filthy and the Princess and even the Prince looked out of place. Her thoughts drifted and she did not pay attention between the exchange of the Princess and the Warden. 

She wondered what her brother looked like now. She could barely remember his young face. He moved slowly along past her and held a smirk upon his face in her memories. He had dark hair and circled around her as he jumped up and down. It seemed like a happy time however her mind snapped back into the moment when she heard. "Ah...ye means da Northman eh? Well I gots a writ for is hangin I does." He produced a signed paper and whispered the next bit. "Fer conspiracy to da throne. Ole Fargon nay got a word outta em I hears." He chuckled. The Princess gave him a stern look for she remembered this man and though he was far to enjoying of his post he did his job well. He stopped short when he saw her look. "Ohhaw, Ima jus doin me work ehr mylady." She ripped the paper in two. "You shall show me to this man immediately, for he is innocent." She replied angrily. "Well, dats a gunna be up to Far.." She cut him off abruptly. "I, decide who dies and WHO does not here!" "Well, err..." Clearly dissapointed he relented and picked up his key ring from the wall. "Falluh me thin." The group was led down the east hall. Several cells lined the wall on the north side and midway down, a larger cell stood alone to the south. Several chains hung from the wall and ceiling and alot of blood was on the floor, however it was empty.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 11, 2006)

So strong were the smells here that they closed around Olheri's throat. Her breath coming as short pulls until her senses finally grew mercifully numb. It sickened her to be here. Thick stone closing around her; the guards armor setting echos to sound and resound, coming back to pound in her ears as they were joined by pleading and enraged voices. Even the weak light from the torches was of little use, so deep were the shadows. Still her fingers held forcefully to the prince's arm; unwilling to trust him to any other as he could still be worth something. The thought of causing him even a little pain in return for this torture kept coming to her; her grip leaving dark bruises under the rich cloth of his sleeve. 

No longer able to hold it back, she could feel her body starting to tremble as she looked in at the empty cell. Blood had run down some of the heavy chains; pools of sickening water glittered in a haunting ooze of shadows as they spread across the rough stone floor. The sound of her voice was odd even to her own ears. Low and colder then it had ever been, only wavering momentarily as shadowed eyes came up to the warden's filthy face. It was only the princess that saw Olheri's right hand tremble where it rested on the hilt of the dagger. "Where is he?"


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 12, 2006)

The warden turned at her question. He had brown and yellow teeth and he constantly chewed upon something. He motioned further down the row of cells. "Ee as the finest accomidatins ee as miss." He sneered. When he saw the look on her face, his sneer turned to a frown and he turned back and continued on. He stopped short, reached up and took a lantern down from the wall. Ahead of him, the last few cells seemed to be bathed in darkness. This fact made the Princess shiver in her slippers as they moved on. "P...Princess...Daelin? Is that you?" An old, scratchy voice came from a cell they passed. The group stopped and all turned to face where it had come from. Thin and filthy arms protruded out of black Iron bars. An old white and grey beard moved as the man spoke. "It is I, Hrothar...I" He recoiled as a cough came on him. Daelin moved over to the bars. Hands came to her mouth and she gasped. Angrily she turned around and looked at the warden. "Release this man..Immediately." She hissed. The warden did not hesitate. "For The Valar, release them ALL!" She yelled. The Prince jumped at the loudness. 

Many of the guards now realized what was happeneing. Guilt and shame painted their faces in pink and crimson. Many of them remembered the rumors started by Giddeon. Now all that they were told has come to pass. Hrothar was a noble cleric and friend to the throne for many years. He knew the truth from the beginning and so he was imprisoned along with several others that created trouble for the Prince and Lord Fargon. Hrothar waved them away. Shakily he pointed to the dark cell next to him. "Mylady, do not bother with me...the Northman, I did what I could for him. He don't belong here. He's a good lad, it ain't right what they done to him, not right at all, please help him." The princess grasped his hands with her own as the warden unlocked his cell. Tears welled under her eyes as she looked at him. He was a shell of what he once was. His face and body were emaciated and it took all that he had to keep himself alive. He wore dingy, gray rags which did little to hide his filthy body. The cell swung open loudly and the old man staggered forward into the hall. One guard stepped up and took his arm over his shoulder to help him walk. 

The warden moved on and finally, the small group stopped in front of a pitch black cell door. The lantern lit a small area and the light sifted into the cell a few feet. His keys rattled as he slid a large iron key into the keyslot and turned it. The lamp moved and the light made visable a foot just within its fringe. As the key turned, the foot moved and all heard the sound of scurrying that moved further toward the back of the cell. The Warden opened the cell door and stepped back, his head held low. Olheri called upon what inner strength she had left in her. The Princess had the look of deep concern as she surmised that something awful had gone on here. Without thinking, she let loose of the Prince. She stepped forward and jerked the lantern from the warden's hands. Malice and hatred were in her eyes when she looked at him. Her lower lip trembled as she slowly turned toward the now open cell. Slowly, she stepped forward into the cell. The light softly lit the area around her as she moved. Her boots splashed in the black puddles below. As she moved toward him, she could see that he was prone in a corner. He held his arms over his face and head like an animal would an abusive master. His body shook against the dark gray stone. When she came close he recoiled further into the corner and half of his back was to her, his head covered by his filthy hands and arms. Large gashes were abundant all over him, especially his back and arms. His mass of dark blonde hair, stained with blood, grime and sweat. He made no sound save for a barely audible moan and for the first time, she felt his fear. His fear of her, her presence, of anyone's presence. For he knew that only more pain awaited him when his cell was opened. Lines of blood trickled down from a few of the gashes that were the most recent.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 14, 2006)

Soft shoes made hardly a sound as they carried the trembling figure into the cell. Only the dark puddles giving away that anyone could be there as all else grew silent. Even what light there was from the lantern would go little further then a few paces in any direction, hardly breaking the shadows that hung over everything like sheets of slime. Trying to see ahead even a little more, the weak light slowly revealed the battered form.

Setting the lantern aside before it was dropped, The knot in her sash finally came free after tugging shakily at it. As it fell from its place, she took up the dagger and quickly tucked it into her waistband. His fear so strong that it was as though she could taste it, she shook as the smooth cloth was spread carefully over the man’s curled body. “Bar...” She choked as he pulled away from the touch of the sash. “oh. Pup.” Her voice no more then a trembling whisper. Tears stung her eyes as she came to her knees. She knew what a cornered animal could be like; knew of the strength that could come over them in trying to escape. Hair fell across her whitened face as she lowered her head. Soft and quiet, the woman's voice found a little of its strength as the words of a song came from a lost memory. Something heard on the edge of sleep or as awaking from a nightmare. 

"All is well my little one.
I am here now.
I have come.
Let not shadows make you fear."

Tears had broken free, unseen and unnoticed as her voice seemed to have almost stopped shaking. Her arms wraped tightly around her own body as she shivered against the cold around and within her. 

"Little one, my loved one.
I am here.
I am here..."


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 16, 2006)

Boradon remembered the bear. The Great blue bear that almost took his life. Several years ago his brother, along with several other of the village boys set out for their quest for manhood into the wilds with not more then a bow and nine arrows. One arrow for each day they were to be on the hunt. The prey, a wolf raised and trained from birth for this ceremony. Much younger then they, Boradon stole off after them and followed them for many days. Somewhere close to the Cold Rocks the boys had cornered the wolf. It paced back and forth at the base of the rocks. It was very large and it snarled and barked at them. Just as the boys took aim, The Great Blue, a giant, vicious Blue Bear lurched from its hiding place and attacked the boys. Boradon wounded it and took its eye with an arrow shot as it ripped the flesh from their bones with its huge claws. He found a small crevase amongst the large rocks and slid in between them. He, himself had been raked along his left leg by Blue's claws and was just barely able to escape. He watched as Blue ate them. He would not forget the screams and the sound of crunching bones for many years. 

Now, he was once again in that very same crevase, and Blue was coming closer. Its mouth dripped with anticipation for fresh meat. Boradon smelled the blood that still lingered on its paws and large jaws. Strangely, blue had stopped. It seemed to sneer at him, almost intelligently, then slowly moved away. 

A soft song moved along the trees like a gentle breeze on a calm morning under the mountain. It sounded familiar he thought. He was certain he had heard it before. He had survived another encounter with Big Blue however he had fell onto several rocks and broke his leg. Olheri had found him lying there amongst the trees that day. He had lost alot of blood and his wolf would not let her close. She sang this very same song and appeased Tirnafi, who was very small then, but still quite dangerous. 

His mind drifted forward and his back was half numb from all the wounds. His face burned and he could only breathe from his mouth for his nose had been broken several times. A pained voice came from him in the darkness. "I knew you would come for me...they...they kill Tirnafi." His words came out awkward. He also sustained blows to his face and jaw. He choked up and cried in her arms. "My father warned me of the valley. Where men do not think and live as we do. He said that there was nothing for me here, and they would seek hurt to me if they could. I...would not believe it. That there existed such evil inside a man." He looked up into her eyes. "I want to go home." He told her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 16, 2006)

The words of the song caught in her throat; her heart skipping a beat as he spoke. Moving quickly to him, Olheri's arms wrapped around Boradon; tears smudging the lines of half dried blood as she touched and kissed his face. Anger burned within her at hearing the news of the wolf pup, her hate of Fargon growing stronger even as she tried to comfort the young man. 

Unsteady fingers brushed a matted lock of hair from his brow as his reddened eyes came up to meet hers. The tone of his weary voice; the longing that showed clearly even in the darkness of the cell; he had spoken of his home before and she had long known that he would let nothing keep him from going back if he set his mind to it. She could only nod. Another strand of hair being brushed back as she was able to start gathering herself together. "You need rest, pup." Her voice gave out then, unable to continue as she carefully helped him up. One arm held around his waist, his right arm over her shoulder, Olheri braced against his weight and guided him haltingly towards the door.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 18, 2006)

As she approached the cell door, Hrothar moved up and took his other arm over his slight shoulder. The motion forced a moan from Boradon. His extremities were extremely stiff and many of the gashes along them were in different stages of healing. The Princess looked on as the three passed her. Cold eyes settled upon the Prince and he seemed to know that they settled upon him for he held his head low. "Yes, many _things _will I put to rights very soon." She whispered.

The group gathered numbers as they moved through the dark halls toward the main doors in the front of the castle. The large pillars and the wide open hall forced a sigh from the Princess. Her long months that she had spent in that small space made her feel dizzy when the room opened up. Its ceiling took up two entire floors here and she covered her mouth to avoid an open gasp. Two guards flew open the doors and moved outside. The group passed through them and then were followed by the rest. 

The sky was graying and the smell of burned wood lingered everywhere. In a semi-circle in front of them, a row of guardsmen stood afront them, with Fargon at their center. He clapped sarcastically slow and leered at them. From the shadows near the Princess, a white hand touched her side. The Princess turned to see who had grabbed her and saw a familiar face. Katrina stood before her and smiled with tear filled eyes. The Princess smiled back and hugged her. The guards around the Princess, drew swords and fanned out. One among them cried out. "Protect the Princess." Many of the guards growled in anger at Fargon. Those that stood aside him drew their blades as well and moved about. Haughty words were exchanged between them as the Princess had far fewer numbers. "I see you have something that belongs to me...give him back please." Fargon said. The Prince's stance changed and he felt much more secure then he did a moment ago. Olheri moved forward away from Boradon. Hrothar strained under the weight of him and had to adjust his posture to keep them both upright. "How touching." Fargon uttered at the sight of the Princess and Katrina. The Princess released Katrina and turned to face him. The whole scene was very eerie with the flames that licked the sky in the distance. "You are a traitor Fargon, your time here is at an end." She looked over the many guardsmen that brandished swords toward her and their brethren. "Any of you who move against him, shall be pardoned as you have been fooled into believing I was dead." "Don't try to sway my men your, _Heinance, _gold has decided where their allegiances lie." He chuckled. Fargon changed his stance. "I give you this offer." He stepped aside and two guards brought forward Giddeon. He looked as if he had been trampled by horses and he bled from several wounds. He staggered forward and looked as if his legs would not hold him up for much longer. A gasp came from Katrina. She barely recognized him with all of the wounds upon his face and body. His hands were bound behind his back and two blades were angled toward him. "I apologize that Giddeon here has been less then cooperative, but I do not think he is _permanently_ damaged. I offer him and your lives if you put down your swords." Several of the guards aside the princess seemed to faulter at his words, though no swords were dropped immediately.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 18, 2006)

Standing tall beside the princess, a strong heat started to rise up in her. Flames of hate and anger licked at her heart as the guards jerked Giddeon up to keep him on his feet a little longer. The scent of wood-smoke and open air filled her senses as she pulled in a slow, beep breath. Light green eyes moved over to look at Katrina for only a moment. Her expression striking a cord as she watched the scene almost unmovingly. Pulling together what strength she had for it, Olheri concentrated on the woman, trying to let her know that she was willing to let her see some of her mind in this. 

The strength of the men with Fargon seemed to be more so then those who supported their princess. There would be only a small a chance if it came to a fight; and it could not end well so was something to be avoided if at all possible. A cold, calculating gaze went between the prince and Fargon. Olheri, finding a touch of Katrina's thoughts, tried to ask her to trust her and help in what she was going to try. Raising her head gracefully, feet braced apart slightly and poised almost proudly, Olheri fixed her eyes on the man across from them. "What do you want, Fargon?" Her voice was clear and cool, reaching him without any difficulty.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 18, 2006)

Olheri opened her mind to Katrina and it was afire with hatred and rage at what they had done to Boradon and to Giddeon. She immediately felt fear and worry from Katrina. Her fear of loss. She knew that Katrina had never loved anyone before and that her mind was unbalanced with rage...but there was also_...them. _It was almost like a whisper of many voices when she reached out with her thoughts. "Our teeth are bared_ mancub._" The words were not directed at her, but someone else and they eminated from all around her in the darkness. She sensed that powerful, primal presence that she had sensed earlier. 

She refused to avert her eyes as Fargon set his upon her now. He nodded in rememberance of her. "Ahhh, and if it isn't the little troublemaker herself. I must say, you do pick your friends well woman. Boradon suffered much and never chirped a word." He shook his head in frustration. "Such a waste." He said with a hint of disgust. 

Boradon heard the voice and knew what it was. He turned his head and peered out into the darkness. The Princess started to move and speak, however Katrina held her arm firmly. Finally, she replied. "I am with you." Into Olheri's mind. The guardsmen remained poised to lunge at each other with but a word as friend became foe almost instantly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 19, 2006)

Fargon's gaze and the presence of the shadowed creatures combined and brought the hair on the back of her neck to stand on end. Though she dare not look around for them, she remembered the wolves she had seen before in the street and could feel them lingering just on the edge of the shadows. "Please try to keep her silent." Olheri's face stayed unmoving as she communicated with Katrina. Tension building in the silence between the two parties before Olheri spoke out once more. "Release him to us without any further harm, and you will have your precious princeling." Seeing her wave carefully, one of the guards brought the bound and blindfolded prince to stand beside Olheri. "Is it not a good trade?" 

It was not her that the wolves would listen to. Their low voices, growls forming words to those that could hear, seemed unwilling to to heed anyone but their 'mancub'. Olheri would have turned to look back at Boradon if not for Fargon's attention. She hoped he could here them. Hoped that somehow he would he would have the strength to know what to do. _They need to put their swords down. If they look to be a threat..._ Her face stayed locked as she waited to hear what Fargon's response to her offer would be.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 19, 2006)

Lord Fargon looked at her. A cold steelie glare appeared in his eyes. She knew in her heart she had angered him. "A fair trade indeed! You do not seem to understand." He stepped forward and drew out his sword. He moved right behind Giddeon. The guard to his left stepped aside. At the same moment, Katrina whispered to the Princess. "Order your men to lower their weapons." Her attention turned from what was about to happen. The Princess's gaze fixed on Fargon's last action. Her eyes widened. Olheri knew what was about to happen though she could neither stop it nor look away. Lord Fargon stabbed violently into the Back of Giddeon then quickly drew out his blade from his flesh. Giddeon stumbled forward silently, then collapsed. Blood gushed from a deep wound near his spine. "What I offer now is just your lives and nothing more. I have little patience left my dear. Bring forth the Prince!" He snarled.

Katrina turned just in time to see Giddeon fall. Fargon's blade glistened in the fire light a deep, wet crimson as he held out out to them. Tears welled up in her eyes and she severed her mind from Olheri's. Her face in utter disbelief and grief. Sadly, the Princess lowered her head. "Lower your swords." She said softly." The guards looked at each other, then one by one, they sheathed their blades.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 19, 2006)

She tasted the tang of blood as she bit her lips closed against the cry ripping at her to be let out. Hot pain shot through her as she watched Giddeon collapse hard to the ground. She couldn't move. Couldn't even open her mouth to speak as she fought to stay still. Dark strands of hair fell across her face as she lowered her head and signaled that the prince be untied. "Give him what is his." She whispered to the guard closest to her. Pleadingly, her thoughts reached out once more to the hunters that prowled just out of sight. "Hear me, strong ones. Let me speak for the mancub. Help is needed. Blood has been spilled. Please help us. Help your mancub." Her eyes darkened with shadows of loss as she looked back up towards Fargon. "Boradon. If you can here me... If you can reach them... Please. Please call them." Only a little ways behind her, she tried to be only loud enough that he could catch her words. Shaking lightly again, her left hand reached back without her turning. Searching for his hand and the comfort and strength that had been found there so many times before. A hot lump was choked down, a raging beast screaming to be released and taste the blood of the one that had awakened it. Olheri fought against it and herself as a feeling of helplessness began to creep over her.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 19, 2006)

She was on the fringe of rage and she felt the animal inside her begin to fight for release. As guards moved to untie the Prince a low, gutteral growl was heard. It eminated from Boradon who staggered forward. At the top of his lungs, he yelled. "Fargon!" At that moment, all talk ceased and all eyes turned to face Boradon. He stood hunched over, long, deep red and violet gashes raked all across his back. Blood and sweat soaked his disfigured face and body. His chest heaved as he took deep breaths and stifled back all the pain that wracked through him. He said in a loud, angry snarl. "Justice...is upon you!" Fargon raised a brow and suddenly, he let fear creep into his mind. 

Large wolves lunged out from the darkness. Several guardsmen fell forward as their feet were pulled out from underneath them. Large, drooling jaws snapped and bit into them. Growls, cries of pain, and the unsheathing of swords sparked the beginning of battle. "For the Princess!" A guard yelled as he ran into the fray. Black and silvery coats darted about on the edge of the darkness. Men used their arms to fend off their attackers. Others that were still standing swung their swords at the wolves and the other guards that smashed into them. On the left, Fargon gutted a wolf that came at him. It fell haplessly to the side and stopped moving. With a quick flick of his wrist, he flung a knife at the Princess. 

Olheri, moved into the darkness as the change overtook her. As the fighting lingered near, she began to remove her clothing as fast as she could. Bones popped and muscles started to grow. A pain she had become all to familair with shot all across her. Black fur proceeded to cover her body and her eyes changed to those of a panther. 

Katrina furled out her cloak and waved it about the front of the Princess. The twirling knife stuck into it and got caught like a fly in a web. Katrina released it and let it fall to the ground as she jumped forward toward Fargon. Her lithe form moved quickly but Fargon was a skilled swordsman. the two became locked in mortal combat. He lunged at her and she evaded. he swung high at her neck and she tilted back farther then he would of thought possible and yet she held her balance. She kicked him and sent him stagering back. He attempted to reposte however she had turned her body and his blow landed to her front. She grasped his sword arm and prevented him from retracting it. He struggled and she held firm. She drew herself close to him and their eyes met. She looked at him defiantly. Before she could react, he butted her with his head and she fell back dazed. He lifted his sword to slash down upon her. As he did, a dark shape flung through the air toward him. Malice and hatred fueled her attack.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 19, 2006)

Not even so much as a growl sounded as the dark figure sprinted towards the fight. His full attention locked on Katrina, Fargon was just beginning to lift the blade to strike when he felt something slam into his side. Leaping up at him, Olheri's claws sank into his shoulders. A hollow thunk sounding as he landed heavily on the hard ground. Bringing her full weight down with all her strength, Olheri felt the air rush from his lungs. Snarling jaws flashed in the half light. A deep, bloodthirsty growl rising from the feline's throat as a hot, salty flavor filled its mouth. His sword arm falling limp between her tightening fangs. 

Shouts and barks sounded around the yard. The bodies of both man and beast lied scattered on the ground while others still fought on fiercely. Teeth and swords, claws and armor clashed with bone braking force; the scent of battle hanging thickly on the predawn air; all went unnoticed by a clouded mind as the black panther crouched over Fargon. Long claws flexed, pressing down on his chest as Olheri was overpowered by the change. The beating of her own heart pounded in her ears, so loud and insistent that all other sounds were blocked out. Ragged breaths came and went as she nearly shook. She could smell only the stench of blood and sweet. Her whole being seeming to be filled with the flames that licked the sky. Wild, glowing eyes blinded to all that was around her. Time seemed to slow and stop. Something wasn't right.

Katrina, recovering from the blow, had opened her eyes quickly and seen the man's other hand fall back under the force of a large paw; firelight glittering coldly on something that had been left against the dark coat of the panther's upper forearm. Though it was yet unfelt, Fargon's dagger had sunk deeply into the tense muscles. A trickle of blood shining as it made its way down to her elbow and towards the slowly numbing paw.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 20, 2006)

Enraged she let her instincts react. Quickly, green eyes narrowed as she opened her large, fierce jaws and clamped down upon his throat. Large, razor sharp teeth sunk in deeply. Fargon opened his eyes wide at the pain and could no longer breathe. He shook with fear as his throat was savagely ripped from his neck and consumed before him. The large panther sat back on her back legs and paused, her left leg held up at an angle. Boradon, Katrina and the Princess only looked on as they skowly came to terms at what had just occurred. Olheri licked the blood from her leg and almost purred to the satisfaction of what she had done. Fargon gargled and spit blood and died before them with his eyes open in a state of agony. Boradon made a low gutteral growl and the surviving wolves reacted. Similiarly, the remaining guards threw down their weapons and succumbed to the few that faught for the Princess. Several sets of blood soaked paws faded back into the darkness save for one, large Dire Wolf that stopped and looked back at Boaradon. It was the largest wolf that anyone had ever seen. It had a dark and silvery coat except for its face that was mostly gray. Its blue eyes looked old and almost intelligent. However all were greatly surprised when it spoke. "Justice is done." It said in a scratchy, growlike tone. "We will be waiting mancub." It added as it to slowly walked into the darkness and faded away. 

Katrina was draped over Giddeon who spoke his last breath to her softly. "I love you." He said in a whisper then layed down his head down upon her. She weeped openly and rocked him back and forth. Meanwhile, the Princess, Hrothar and the surviving guards moved about and tried to help their fallen comrades. The Prince sat up, greatful that the violence was now over. Olheri had slowly changed back and Boradon covered her naked form with Katrina's black cloak. He knelt down beside her and the two layed upon the ground and looked at each other in silence. She panted still to the recent exertion and she held the painful wound on her arm tightly to stop the bleeding. The flicker of the fire in the distance shown in their eyes. He had many questions to ask her but his body hurt far to much and he was worried for her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 22, 2006)

Cold stones pressing against her body made little difference as Olheri trembled from all that had happened. Blinking and fluttering, her eyes only just stayed open and on Boradon's battered face. How much time had passed? There was such grate pain in his eyes; so many dark bruises and cuts across his strong fetures. Dried patches of blood and hardened masses of once clean hair giving evidence that it had perhaps been longer then the few hours that pounded in her memory. Wanting to reach out for him, it felt as though sharp pins pricked into her fingers and she couldn't lift her hand far without pulling painfully at the deep wound. The motion slowly given up as her left hand sank back down to rest across her waist. A sour taste filled her dry mouth and she tried to slow the shallow breaths that shimmered on the edge of visibility. Blood warmed her right hand, flowing freely after the dagger was taken from its place. Her fingers starting to feel as though they might slip from where they were held tightly to her arm. Mourning and pained voices found a way to brake into her mind; making it even harder to stave off the alluring arms of unconsciousness. The sound of Katrin's weeping coming the clearest to Olheri's throbing mind. 

Trying to whisper something to the man lying close to her, Olheri's lips only moved slightly, even the shaken sound of her voice seeming to have been snatched away. Blurred eyes slowly fell closed as the firm weight of Boradon's hand rested on her cold form. Grief washed over her. The life of a good man had been so quickly cut short; one of her own people killed for... A broken moan sounded; the woman's body curling a little tighter around its-self. Light caught on something showing from under the edge of the dark cape. Where had for so long been a thick covering of dark clay, it had now completely broken away; the piece lying exposed on the ground between them. Silver and gold vines still twining gracefully around the deep, almost glowing, green stone.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 25, 2006)

The loss of blood and great fatigue that he felt forced his eyes closed. The image of her eyes as they looked at him were the last thing that he saw that day. 

Much was done in the passing days. The Prince was imprisoned and Princess Daelin took up the throne as was always her right. Many of the guardsmen were banished from her fathers lands and order to Gorshven was restored. Hrothar attended the wounded and spent alot of his time with Boradon. For he reminded him of his own son that died in the wars long ago. Olheri's wound had begun to heal nicely and she hardly left Boradon's side as he fell into a deep sleep and never stirred. Her status had changed from a vagrant to that of a most trusted friend and patriot to the Princess and to Gorshven.

She attended the burial of Giddeon who was named a Lord for his service and sacrifice for the Princess. He was buried in a place of honor under a Poplar tree that he had spent many of his days in life beneath. Katrina's eulagy was heart felt and many of those in attendance weeped openly when she sang a song for him. She decided to stay with her life-long friend for a time and help fish out any others who had helped the Prince in his coop.

On the 7th morning, Boradon had awakened from his slumber and was well on his way to a full recovery. Hrothar's skill at healing even made the scars that he sustained almost unnoticable. After yet another week of rest, his strength and vigor had returned. Olheri decided it was time for an audience with the Princess and to ask her about her brother who had passed through here. Katrina, Hrothar, and The Princess sat across from her at the grand table for a feast in her and Boradon's honor. Boradon declined the invitation however Olheri covered for him well. Though physically he had healed well, he grew withdrawn and aloof. 

He loved Olheri and yet, the call of the mountain was stronger now then it had ever been in him. The wolf's spirit burned bright within him now and his senses were much stronger and much more alive then they had ever been. Soon, he would ask her to come with him but in his heart, he knew she would not. He awaited her return to his room for he had packed and was ready to leave. He hoped that what she was about to learn from the Princess would aid her in the search for her brother.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 27, 2006)

Even for having free choice of whatever she wanted to ware, a simple, dark dress was all she had changed to when her other things were taken to be mended and replaced as needed. Loose, almost shear sleeves draping just below her elbows. The simple edge of the skirt cut well above her ankles to allow for an easier step. Clean and neatly groomed, only a soft band around her upper arm -all that was still needed to cover the wound- said anything about what had happened; darkened patches lingering under her cool eyes as sleep had been littered with unwelcome dreams when found at all. More then one night having been spent curled under a blanket as close as she dare to Boradon; his touch waking her once as she had started to shiver and call out to someone in a whispered plea. The dreams fading from memory as soon as she awoke.

Olheri glanced over the faces of those across the table, her eyes not staying too long on any of them before she looked back to The Princess. So many questions jostled to be the first spoken; so many answers so long looked for; all, she feared, leading only to more searching. Though it looked to be some of the best to be found, she had requested to have something other then the wine that had been served; the taste of which had left her almost sick as it tied strongly to the memory of what had come to be Giddeon's last meal. Her fingers brushed over a goblet of fresh milk as she spoke in a clear, soft voice that had come to be expected over the last few long days. "So much time has passed since I last saw him; so long since I even heard that he could still be alive..."


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 28, 2006)

The Princess looked at her a moment and her facial features hardened slightly. Olheri thought that she also looked a little sad. "Leave us." The Princess said aloud. At her utterance, the men and women who had served them began to move toward the large double door. When all had stepped into the hall, two guards, one on each side of the doors moved behind them. Each man grabbed hold of a door and shut them briskly behind them. Their closing made a loud *thud* that echoed throughout the hall. The Princess sighed and took a long drink of her wine. She covered her mouth with her lap cloth and set her glass down. Katrina and Hrothar said nothing and looked at The princess as she spoke. 

"Yes, I knew a man. It is enough to say that I grew to love him. Yes, indeed I loved him, and I love him still. His Real name was Denath. He delivered a message that Katrina had sent. He took on the guise of a man named Lamosa, a close friend of Katrina's family." Olheri and Katrina's eyes met briefly. She saw such sorrow in her eyes that she almost lost focus upon the Princess. "Only now do I fully understand why he did what he did." She covered her mouth with the cloth once more and shook her head in disbelief. "You see there were so many lies, so much betrayal. I did not know who to believe. In the end, I chose my brother. I chose him over Denath, over Anna, even over my own heart. I deserved my imprisonment for not seeing through it all. God, I was such a fool." She looked down and tears ran down her cheeks. "I sent away the only one who could of stopped my brother, and Fargon. The only man I have ever truely loved." Her voice broke and she covered her mouth tightly. Katrina lifted her arm, and grasped the hand of the Princess. Silence filled the room for a time. Hrothar looked over at Olheri. "I knew something was different....special about him. He healed unusually fast. The nature of your race is very unusual Olheri, do the males of your people turn as you did? Is it a form of Lycanthropy? Can you control when you turn?" He seemed very interested in her answers to his questions.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 30, 2006)

As his inquiry caught her somewhat off guard, Olheri looked back at Hrothar almost blankly. She was so accustom to hiding what she was; not used to talking to anyone about what she knew of her kind. Trying to better remember her family, a sad emptiness flitted behind her eyes as more came back to mind. Her father had vanished when she was yet very young; their mother raising her son and daughter in one of the few safe places she had known of. Even then there were so few of their kind to be found...

Another moment passed before she pursed her lips and looked between the three. "First you must understand that there are few of my kind left, and we prefer not to give ourselves away without grate reason if it can be at all helped. It is simply what we are. The change can be controlled as much as emotions; some have more power over it at times then others, but not always..." Her eyes fell to where her hand had closed around the amulet; her thumb rubbing slow circles along the smooth stone. 

Memories began to play in her mind; a young Daneth barring his teeth as he changed and jumped at the moments prey. Their mother watching from a sun drenched perch. The light playing in her long, dark hair; her face bright for a moment as she laughed at seeing him land suddenly on his unwary sister. 

Olheri blinked and took in a slow breath as she pulled away from the long lost times.


----------



## Daranavo (May 1, 2006)

Katrina looked away from the Princess as she collected herself. "But not all of you turn into the black...cats..do they? I know that Lord Giddeon did but, he said something that made me believe that the dominate male of your society is born, not raised to that standing." She looked over at the Princess once more then back to Olheri. "I saw in a dream a white tiger defending mylady Daelin. I knew not what it ment then, but now...could your brother be this tiger? If he is, what will he likely do now? Where would he go? Does he also possess a charm like that as you are so fond of?" She gestured to the amulet that she rubbed between her fingers.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 2, 2006)

One fist tightened around the stone at hearing more questions. some of them being ones that she had asked herself many times over the last few years. "We were both given one; mine was always as you see it," Her hand opened slowly to show it to them the piece as it sat in the center of her palm. "his was a ring, but he never wore it as such; always on a chain around his neck just as... Just as any of us would." Folding her fingers closed once more, she took in a slow breath to separate one thought from the next. "The White Tiger is a born leader. As far as I know, he was, is, the only White of our generation. I know not when there was another..."


----------



## Daranavo (May 2, 2006)

Her words struck The Princess like an anvil. It was all very clear to her now. Denath, was indeed the white tiger mentioned by Katrina in her message. She was to blind to see it in him she thought to herself. Katrina turned and saw that the Princess dispaired. Again she grasped her arm and rubbed it back and forth. In a whisper she said. "It is not your fault...you could not of known." "But I did know...I knew it in my heart and I refused to listen to it. The Princess replied sternly. "Now I may have lost him." She furled her brow and looked down at her lap. "I do not know if you can find him, or anyone else of your people Olheri, but I owe both of you...everything. If you do find someone, tell them that Gorshven is a haven. Your people shall have a home here if they can make it." She looked up at her, head tilted and her golden locks slid to one side just off her shoulder. "Tell him that I am sorry and that...and that I love him still...that I shall love him...always." She sighed and shook her head. Both Katrina and Hrothar looked on and nodded in approval. Once again, the room fell silent.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 2, 2006)

Such a price had been paid, but now with the promise of such a return. A tear ran down Olheri's calm face; Daelin's actions both warming and worrying her as she tried to re-gather her thoughts. "My lady, I thank you deeply, but it has been so long a time since I saw any others. I refuse to give up, but it is hard to know where to turn next." Head tipped and lowered lightly, Olheri did nothing brush away the line that the tear had left. "Even my brother's trail had grown so cold that I had begun to lose hope until Giddeon said something about him." Without giving it any thought, her right hand still closed around the amulet, her left slipped down into her lap; her arm held lightly against her waist. "I will tell him what you say, mylady. Though you should know, there is a price that comes with giving your heart to someone not of your own kind." Sadness finally broke free on the woman's face but she kept her thoughts to herself. Another few heartbeats passing before she again spoke. "How long has it been since he left?"


----------



## Daranavo (May 2, 2006)

Hrothar cleared his throat of the wine he had just sipped. "I believe it is 17 months though, to the day I can not be certain." He smiled a hopeful smile at her. "However I can help you with possible places he may have gone. I know much of Middle-Earth you see. In my younger days I had the pleasure to travel this fine land. It is most likely that he traveled east into Rohan. He had come from the North, and North you must go again to go west out of the valley. And south ofcourse are mountains." His eyes grew distant and he paused for a few moments. "Yes, east I should think." All at the table looked at him and indeed he had the look of a man who was very wise. His eyes held his look of age however their gleam showed through brightly when he spoke. His long gray and white hair was at shoulder length and far better kept then the last time she had seen him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 2, 2006)

As she looked across the table at him, Olheri began to wonder at what he could be saying. She had known she was a long time behind Daneth, but over a year?... The chances of catching up to him were small enough, but... "Are you saying that you would..." Something in his tone and the look behind his eyes brought the question to her lips. "Could you be willing to help me find him?" Her eyes took on a glitter of hope as they stayed fixed on the man's face. He looked to know and quite possibly even love something about a traveler's path. Though age showed on his features, there was a clear strength in him that for a moment almost made her wonder what her father had been like. Unable to remember even his face though, Olheri let the thought go; turning her full attention to Hrothar.


----------



## Daranavo (May 2, 2006)

He raised a brow at her mention and smiled. "Oh, I would ofcourse be delighted to accompany you, but I am afraid my traveling days are quite over. However, there is one here that can help you find him is there not?" He saw the unsurety in her eyes. The Princess spoke next. "Hrothar, do you not have the gift of insight...or has it left you my old friend?" Hrothar turned and faced her. "No no my Princess, it has not left me fully. The sight of the Valar is still within me, however such a request requires a token that he once possessed." The Princess did not hesitate and from her lap, she produced a locke of hair tied in its center with a leather strap. "He hewn this from his own head and threw it at my feet." She would not look up and it appeared she wanted to say more but she remained silent. Hrothar reached over and picked up the dark hair. He looked it over and rubbed his chin in thought. "Hmmm...yes, yes, this may do nicely." He looked up and saw Olheri's eyes focus on the locke of hair.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 4, 2006)

Unable to ask the questions that came to her at all that had just been said, Olheri looked to almost be confused or disbelieving as she saw the locke of her brother's hair. Sparks of red and gold danced along the dark, almost black strands as the light touched them. The tied leather band reminding her of the dark clothing and fine leathers that Daneth had always been fond of. Finally bringing her eyes up to Hrothar's, she glanced quickly at Daelin's downcast face and for a moment to Katrina before moving back to the older man. What had happened here? There was no question of what the Princess had said; but what she didn't only brought a stronger desire to know what seemed to be hidden. "If there is anything at all that could help me find him... Anything about where he could be, or how he left..." Ever her still quieted voice once again began to hold a strong undertone.


----------



## Daranavo (May 5, 2006)

The Princess's eyes faded a moment as she once again recalled that awful time. The moment in which she demanded that Denath leave Gorshven and to never return. As her ocean blue eyes came back into focus, she looked into Olheri's eyes. Her expression was one of sadness and regret.

"Fargon brought forth a body and laid it before all of us upon this very table. It was partially decomposed and appeared to be a man." Her mouth quivered as she continued. "He had been gone for many months before that. I had hoped he had left for good but it was not so. The Prince had sent him on a quest. How they knew where to look I can only imagine. The whole thing was terrifying to me. It was later when I found out that Fargon was not just a soldier, he was also a practitioner of the dark arts. He knew exactly where to find the body." She reached up and grasped a glass of wine. Loudly, she gulped a swallow of wine and her face seemed to grow pale. "He told all of us that the body was in truth, Lord Lamosa, and the man professing to be him was an imposter. I didn't believe him...I refused to believe him...at first." She paused as her eyes glossed over again and she continued. "He would of died for me, I always knew that, yet, the scars upon his back, his avoidance to questions posed...I began to wonder if Fargon had told the truth. So one night, I asked him pointedly and he confessed to his lies. He told me his name wa Denath and that he had met Lamosa in the forest. He said that he was under attack by a group of men and that he tried, but could not save him." She lowered her head and furled her brow. "I...I didn't believe him and grew angry. Angry for his ruse, angry for falling in love with him...all of it. I told him to leave immediately and to never return. I told him if he didn't that I would summon the guard. No matter how much he begged me to reconsider, no matter how he professed his love for me, I just felt betrayed...he..he broke my heart that day." Tears flowed down her pinkish cheeks and she appeared to be on the virge of weeping. "Before he left, he warned me of Fargon, and my brother, but I did not hear his words. He left right then and there...and I hated him for it." She lowered her head upon the table and sobbed. Katrina placed a soft hand upon her back and consoled her. 

She looked over at Olheri and spoke calmly. "Mylady mentioned to me that he spoke of the horseman, that he had cause to visit them one day..I believe Hrothar is correct. More then that I can not say." She lowered her head onto The Princess's back and continued to console her outpouring of despair. Hrothar nodded in approval and remained silent.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 6, 2006)

Olheri watched them for a little while before bowing her head. More had been learned in the last few minutes then she had found in all her time wandering. Where Daneth could have been before coming here, she couldn't begin to think; her mind already trying to hold onto everything else. The sound of Daelin's weeping set an ache in her heart and she knew that there was little good in trying to find out any more at this time. Bringing her head up slowly, she looked at Katrina's face, the woman's eyes closed and expression a saddened calm. "Thank you for telling me these things." She paused, looking at Hrothar a moment. "Is there anything else?..." She almost hadn't asked but for glancing again at the locke of hair still held in the man's hand.


----------



## Daranavo (May 9, 2006)

Hrothar looked over at her and smiled. His bearded chin had a warmth to it with he gazed at her from across the table. He tossed the locke of hair in her direction and it slid to a stop very near to her plate. "The Westfold is not all that far Olheri. You will be far into The lands of the Rohirrum before you will need to pause to have your child. There are several towns along the river and they are not so savage as some are thought to say of them." He paused and raised his gaze a moment in thought. His words flowed as if what he knew had been common knowledge. In truth, he thought all women talked of such things. His mention drew up the heads of The Princess and Katrina. Quickly they wiped tears and attempted to compose themselves as the sudden and shocking news settled into their ears. "Is this true?" Said Katrina questioningly. "Why did you not tell us?" The Princess asked. "I am so happy for you." Katrina avoided direct eye contact with her and she to seemed lost a moment in thought, however the Princess seemed very pleased.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 10, 2006)

Her hand reached out and closed around the dark strands; her face a mix of confusion and disbelief as his voice came to a slow stop. _How could he know?_ Green eyes darkened then as her expression took on an calmer, more composed appearance. Olheri looked up at Katrina, not really wanting to but almost hoping to meet her gaze; her own eyes falling back to her clasped hands at the woman's avoidance. She had expected no less, and had indeed almost feared her finding out. Princess Daelin's excitement brought a small, but almost sad smile to Olheri's closed mouth. 

Dark hair was left to spill around her face as she kept it lowered. A quiet sigh being breathed as she nodded lightly. "How he knows..." She only glanced up at Hrothar for a moment before looking back at her folded hands resting in her lap. Fingers closed carefully around the locke of her brother's hair; the other hand daring to press lightly against her still unrevealing belly.


----------



## Daranavo (May 10, 2006)

Hrothar leveled his gaze upon her, still with an endearing smile upon his face. He tapped the side of his nose with two outstretched fingers. "I am a Cleric after all, there is much I can see that others can not. I could tell you if it is a boy or a girl if you like?" He waited patiently and nodded when she shook her head. "This is a blessed thing Olheri, do not be afraid. You and anyone you find may live here in peace. That is such a rare thing. You have done great deeds for someone so young. You saved us all." All three of them nodded and looked up at her down-turned face. Though she did not say it, Katrina did wonder why Giddeon had put himself in harms way. She really had no idea what had happened nor why he was there. Her instructions were very clear and they were not followed. She knew it had something to do with Olheri, but she dared not attempt to read her thoughts for she feared what she might find.

"Yes, much has been lost, but so much has been gained here....Where is Boradon? I so much wanted to speak to him. I can not begin to imagine what he went through. I know no thank you will suffice but I wanted to tell him anyway. Surely he will go with you at the very least." The Princess said lightly. Hrothar looked as if he wanted to speak just then but decided to wait for Olheri.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 11, 2006)

Olheri's face came up, dark eyes landing on the Princess' gaze. A knot began to form in her throat and it took a moment before she could speak. "Boradon was not felling well. He asked that you forgive him for not coming, mylady." There was more to it but she hoped it would be enough. He had not felt able to come; more then his body scared by what had been done. Though she was sure he might have if she had really asked, Olheri had made no point to convince him to accompany her. 

A tear started to shimmer in the corner of the young woman's eye. Olheri looked down at a half of a soft roll on her plate. "He longs to be home. I can not ask him to turn away from his people..." Her voice faded out as she thought over what was not being said on her part. He didn't know. How could she tell him? He would go back to the moutons and she would continuo to look for her people...


----------



## Daranavo (May 11, 2006)

Hrothar shook his head, and looked down a moment. He had grown very fond of Boradon. When he wasn't being tortured, the two sat in cells next to one another. Boradon spoke of his home and of his people. Hrothar tried to keep his spirits high for a time, but eventually, Boradon had stopped talking to him altogther. He had fallen into a deep despair. 

Hrothar shrugged off his thoughts and lifted his glass. "Enough of this talk, this is to be a celebration!" He stood up and lited his glass high. "A toast, to Olheri, Boradon, The Lady Katrina, and Lord Giddeon, who's courage and sacrifice have brought to rights a Kingdom and its people. May you be granted much happiness and long life!" He tipped his glass twice then drank down a large gulp of wine. He smiled and chuckled as he nodded to the ladies around him. "Now, my stomach is empty and all of this food shall not go to waste if I have anything to say about it!" He said loudly. He sat back down, set down his glass and dug right in. He lifted a large leg of chicken, and began to devour it. His words seemed to lighten the spirits in the room. Katrina and the Princess both folded lap cloths onto their laps, tried theirs eyes and began to sample the large offerings upon their plates. 

Boradon paced back and forth in his room. He wondered if he should just take her as his wife. He thought about how she had changed and what she changed into. He didn't understand it, and scarcely believed what he knew to be true. He wondered if she would be accepted among his people. "Surely they would accept her." He thought to himself. Maybe I won't give her a choice...I'll just take her, he decided.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 12, 2006)

A broken smile lightened Olheri's face as she watched Hrothar; his words and actions bringing an almost amused light to the woman's eyes, even if only for a short time. Lifting her goblet, dark eyes gazed into the rich milk; thoughts wandering far from the moment before the drink was brought up to her lips. The almost emptied cup set slowly back down. The roll and a chunk of smoked fish being some of the only things to tempt her twisting belly, she halfheartedly picked at a bit of meat, her thoughts wandering to what Boradon could be doing. Except for it being made known that she was with-child, she felt that he should be there himself to hear their thanks. 

Time slipped by, even the most tempting foods soon loosing their appeal. She felt tired and had always thought to be somewhat out of place in these halls. Looking up at Daelin, Olheri set her napkin back on the table. "Again, I thank you greatly for your offer my lady. I know that my people will be treated well here. And I thank you for the meal, but I seem to have no appetite for even such fine things." She tried to show an apologetic smile, her right hand lifting to hold out the locke of her brother's hair.


----------



## Daranavo (May 12, 2006)

The Princess placed her hand upon Olheri's wrist, an endearing look was in her reddened eyes. "No...you keep that Olheri, if you find him, tell him that I will be waiting for him if he can ever forgive me." She rubbed her arm and smiled. "The hour is late yes?" She said as she looked around. Her words startled Hrothar as he was leaned back in his chair with his eyes closed. A half filled glass of wine in his hands. "Do please convince him to come to the ceremony tomarrow morning." The Princess said. "It would please me greatly if I could thank the both of you properly." With that she lifted out of her chair and headed toward the door. Katrina moved in step behind her and Hrothar stood and bowed as they left. He then set his glass back down upon the table, lifted a brow to Olheri and followed them. 

Boradon could no longer wait up for her. He had grown very tired and decided to turn in. He made sure all of his things were packed and that his boots were treated well with oil for the long journey home. Grogily, he removed his clothes and slipped into the large, soft bed. The sheets were cold at first however it did not stop him from falling fast asleep. He drempt of Tirnafi when he was young as the two of them trekked down the mountain.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 13, 2006)

A peaceful quiet settled over the hall. The cold of night spreading over the land as a lone figure walked along the stone hallways. Torchlight glowed softly from the walls, lighting each step as Olheri wandered almost aimlessly. Her hand still closed around the little loche of hair, her thoughts ran in circles and skipped from memory to memory. A young Daneth's mischievous grin dancing before her eyes before she blinked and looked up at the door that was now before her. 

Carefully reclosing the door, she turned and stepped softly across the cold floor; his warm scent and slow breaths leading her to stand next to Boradon's bed. He had changed; his strong face lined with the scars that were only a hint of what he had gone through. Even she missed Tirnafi... 

A moment of slight dizziness caught her, one hand reaching out to the wall as the other held against her waist. Letting it fade away, she sighed, her head lowering and eyes closing. She could hear the beat of his heart as she curled up on the edge of the bed. An extra blanket pulled over her shoulders, a weary head resting on a crooked arm; the young man's presence a comforting warmth even from a little distance. A whispered sigh escaped slowly past her lips as she drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Daranavo (May 15, 2006)

Boradon awoke very early. The bloodied vision of the wolf entered his mind and forced his eyes open. He was once again freed of the nightmare that plagued his dreams ever since Tirnafi's death. There was something he had to do though he did not know exactly what. He had to visit his people and tell the council elders what all had happened. That much he was certain of. He swallowed back a yawn and slowly, he noticed extra weight upon his feet. He gazed down and in the darkness he saw Olheri fast asleep all curled at the foot of the bed. He looked at her for some time. 

He thought back to why she had left him. He knew how important it was for her to find what was left of her people. He understood that now. However, he didn't want to let her go, he loved her. He loved her ever since the first time he saw her. He thought her an angel when he looked up at her for the first time. She saved his life that day and now she had saved him again. He owed her his life twice. A thought entered into his mind that shot pain into his chest like an arrow. He knew that he had to let her go. 

Slowly he sat up and leaned over to her. He lightly touched a few strands of her dark hair and set them above her ear. She stirred but did not wake. He smiled and carefully he moved out of the bed and began to get dressed. He was hungry but also he felt his stomach sour. Emotions flooded his head that he had never felt before. Without a sound he collected his pack, quiver and bow and moved out of the room. A guard that stood watch at his room stood from where he sat and nodded to him. "The Guard shall remember you Northman. Good hunting Boradon." He told him. Boradon smiled and shifted his bow into his other hand. He reached over and clasped the guards wrist and hand and shook it strongly. "Take care of the Princess Tybar, her safety falls upon you now." He replied. The guard smiled and nodded again as their hands released. 

Without looking back Boradon moved out of the castle and into the early dawn air. The sun barely kept above the horizon yet and he wanted to watch it. He found a good spot to set down his pack and bow next to a tree that graced a small patch of grass near the front of the castle doors. He reached up and felt the leather that was tied around his bicep on his right arm. It was the leather that Tirnafi wore around his neck. He would wear it to the end of his days he thought. He stooped and placed his arm against the trunk fo the small tree that he stood next to and watched as the heavens awoke in a fiery light as the sun slowly rose. He looked at the castle and then looked at the fog laden mountains in the distance. His gaze lingered there until it settled once again upon the brightness of the sunrise.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 15, 2006)

Not sure what had changed, Olheri only knew that something had. It felt cold now though. Boradon's scent still lingered here, but there was nothing else. Blinking, blurry green eyes opened to the half light of dawn. Her head felt as though it would spin as she sat up to look around for him. Almost hoping he had only stepped out for a moment, her heart sank as she realized that all of his things were also missing.

Clutching something in one hand, bare feet moved soundlessly down the long halls. He was still close, she knew he couldn't have gone far yet and desperately hoped that she wasn't wrong. Mussed from being slept in, the dark dress flowed around her as Olheri reached the entry hall and broke into a run. A hot tear slipped down her cheek. She was worried that he was already gone and mad that he had left without saying anything; mad at herself for being so tired and letting it happen. She knew she couldn't stay with him, but that didn't mean she would just let him walk away. 

Sunlight blinded her from the path as she stepped out into the courtyard. A hand raised against it as she tried not to stumble. Someone could just be seen leaning against a tree a little way ahead; a pack and bow by his feet. Footsteps slowed, the tear brushed from her face and her breathing calmed before she stepped forward. "Would you try to leave so quietly? Forgeting so much?" She stood a few steps from him, her right fist held out, turned over and opened slowly. Light reflected across the trinket, the graceful feline's face looked up from the coin in her palm.


----------



## Daranavo (May 15, 2006)

Her voice caught his attention and his eyes drew away from the rising sun. Slowly, his eyes adjusted to her form and he took in her look. He smiled and saw the hurt expression on her face. "Olheri I..." Before he could finish, she leaped into his arms and kissed him deeply. She wrapped her arms around his neck and he held her waist tightly to him. Her dress did little to hide her warmth from him. "Would...you...not...say goodbye?" She said inbetween the barrage of kisses that she set upon his lips. He set her down slowly and placed his hands on her neck at the fringe of her cheekbones. He kissed her once more before he pulled her face away. "I was afraid..." "Afraid of what you stupid lummox." She scolded with tears in her eyes. "Afraid that if I asked you, that you would come with me." He embraced her tightly and she rested her head upon his shoulder. "When a Northman chooses a mate, it is forever and your will is stronger then any that I have ever known." He told her softly in her ear. "For that to be, I, and I alone must be in your heart and...and I was not...sure if..." His voice began to faulter.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 15, 2006)

His heartbeat pounded in her ear; the sound of his voice a deep rumble and soft touch as she held tightly to him. For all the words that came to mind, it was only a few that broke past her trembling lips at first. "I should never have let it happen, but... I... I love you, Boradon." Flinching at a twist of sickness, she tried to hide it by rubbing her face into his shoulder. She couldn't tell him. For a moment she didn't care though.


----------



## Daranavo (May 15, 2006)

He pulled away and looked into her eyes. Her eyes and his met and silently searched within each other for quite some time. "Then there shall be no place that you shall go that I will not find you. When we meet again, it shall be for me to claim you for my wife unless death takes me." His words were stronger and he stood up to his full height. He nodded to her silently and with his right hand, he pulled upon her long, dark hair and took much of its length into his hand. With his left he removed his sharp, skinning knife and held it before her. As he kept her gaze with his, he reached around and began to saw off the length before his hand. Tiny pin pricks of pain were all that she felt as he worked the hair free with his knife. 

Finally, the hair came free and he replaced his knife into his belt. Without taking his eyes from hers, he brought the hair around and skillfully, he tied a knot in it. "The love of a Northman is as strong and unbridled as the mountains themselves. It burns within my veins. My blood and my body are for you and for you alone. When you are ready, you must claim that which was taken and in doing so you claim the man who holds it." He placed the locke into his belt, and again, he searched her sparkling eyes. He took her within his arms and kissed her hard and long. Without another word he let her go and turned. He reached down and took up his pack and bow. He paused a moment with his back to her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 15, 2006)

Olheri arms wrapped around her own waist, her lips burning with the taste of his. A fleeting thought of Daelin's words came and nearly faded. "The Princess and lady Katrina send their blessings... with all of us." She tried to keep her voice from shaking. "I will see you again, mancub." The cold breeze brushed past the back of her neck. A chill swallowed down as she watched him as long as she could; tears threatening to blind her even as she stood tall.

The coin would be tied in a little cloth with her brother's hair. Simple trinkets to any other eyes but those that knew their stories. So much lose had been suffered and yet the return, at least for some, more then had ever been looked for. A fading people would be given a new hope.


----------



## Daranavo (May 16, 2006)

He began his long journey northward. Already the change in elevation brought with it a hint of a colder air around him as he rose higher with each step he took. He held his bow tightly and his pack was secured tightly upon his back. He stopped a moment and turned around. The Town of Gorshven all a haze by the fog that hung low on the mountain. As he looked on, feint howls of wolves were heard in the distance and he closed his eyes as he listened to their song. The wind whipped his hair behind him and he tilted his head up toward the sky. His brow furled as he felt the spirit of the wolf surge within him. As his gaze settled upon the horizon he opened his eyes, however they were no longer his deep blue eyes. A growl emitted from his throat as he looked on with the dark eyes of a wolf. He lifted his head high and howled into the morning air. Wolves that lingered near answered his call in kind. A crescendo of voices that for a time, he understood. His eyes returned suddenly to his own and he smiled as he gave a sidelong glance to the path that lay before him. He reached down and rubbed the locke of hair that he so recently cut from Olheri's head. He sighed heavily and lurched forward once again and slowly, he dissapeared into the fog.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 19, 2006)

Taking in a deep breath of cold air, Olheri had lost all track of time when the sound of howling wolves danced on the edge of her hearing. The hairs on the back of her neck pricking even as a smile spread across her face. 

Olheri’s eyes almost sparkled laughingly at the Princess' reaction to seeing her with such short hair. Nothing was asked though. There was nothing to explain. Daelin and Katrina had been ready for something like this. It was only a brief meeting that was held and Olheri agreed to stay a little longer, but for no more then one day. Things were arranged and agreed upon without much difficulty. It was as packs and bundles were readied that Olheri said anything about what was being done. "I have never needed anything more then I can carry! You need not send so much, mylady." Olheri's voice was almost a plea as she watched another pack being tied to the horse that she had been gifted. "Perhaps. But remember, you are already carrying something." Daelin smiled softly, her eyes speaking clearly of her desire to do anything she could to help. "And you aren't alone this time." Dressed in the simple garb of a traveler; her hair tied back and a hunting knife at her hip, Katrina stepped up beside them. Tucking a sealed letter into her pack, she nodded once to the young woman. 

Hours -or was it only moments- passed before Olheri stepped out onto the road, Katrina at her side. A breath of wind caressed their faces; a glow coming to their eyes. Olheri knew by now that Katrina had traveled before. There could be no question as she caught a flash of something cross the woman's face; as though a strong, welcome memory had just lifted its head. A lingering glance was given to a tree along side the way. Olheri’s hand clasped around the stone charm. Dark, stormy blue eyes closing as a long breath was pulled in. Whispering something to the wind, she started forward a few steps before green eyes, bright under the winter sky, opened to the path that now lie before her.







The End...
or
Paws.​


----------

